# Finess and weightloss support



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks Sarah!
I have a LOT to lose, but I have come a long way too. When I get closer to my goal, I'll post before and after weights. 

I had struggled with my weight all of my life. I didn't care as much because my hubby loved me no matter what. I looked at some pics and decided that I did NOT like what I saw. I prayed to God and asked Him for help. He answered my prayers by sending a personal trainer into my life. She became a great friend and came to my school twice a week and did an hour long cardio segment. She invited me to come to other sessions that she offerred. She also took us on a grocery store trip. That's important to understand foods. People think that those low cal dinners and Diet Coke make for a great lunch, but they are laden with sodium! 

With my body moving a lot more and my food habits changing, I started to lose weight. More importantly, I began to feel better and lost inches. A full year later, I had lost 45 pounds and several inches. 5 came from my waist in a month!

Things changed and the cardio turned into weight training and toning. This has helped me a lot, but I wasn't getting my much needed cardio. I gained back some weight because I blamed it on her for not using the music. I gained back 10 of my precious pounds! Now, my head is back on straight, but it will be so helpful to just have a place to vent and share good ideas.

My short term goal is to lose 25 pounds by Christmas. My long term goal is to lose 125. 1-2 pounds a week is the most effective. I am at the 22-26 clothing size. It depends on the brand. 

I have learned that short term goals are much easier to meet and make you feel much more successful.

I have already opened up a lot more about my size than I normally do. This is going to be great!


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

It's funny that you mention music- I consider my iPod to be one of if not THE most important element of my workout equipment. Not only do I use the music to keep me moving enthusiasticly- or using a power tune to grit out some squats... it also "protects" me from the gossips at the Y who would want to stand around and chat rather then let me get busy. I also use it as a stopwatch and a coach- I have one certain song that has a perfect rhythm for sit-ups and the music seems to pull me through the pain and keep me going. I have some other "mile long songs" that I use when I run on the track. And it's loaded with "you go girl" type of songs that feel like I have a personal trainer right on my shoulder telling me that I can do it.

I thought I lost my iPod this week and was devastated- I was so happy when my husband discovered it in the passenger door pocket of the truck- it had fallen off the top of my gym bag into the crack.

A supportive husband is SUCH a blessing and I totally agree with your ideas about slow weightloss... that is the way to go because it comes from making a lifestyle change that you can live with for the rest of your life... trying to lose weight too fast seems to come from fads or unrealistic plans that people can't do forever.

I can imagine how dissapointing those ten pounds must have been after you worked so hard! Something that helped me (I had setbacks too) was to continually buy myself new clothes (even if I was only wearing one pair of jeans at a time) not to wait to reward myself with a new wardrobe when I was "done" but to reward myself the whole way! The better I feel about myself- the more motivated I am to stick with it- and no matter what your size- you deserve to feel good in your clothes...you deserve rewards for progress not just finishing. That tight waistband kept me on my game... if I wore 200 lb jeans when I was 180- I could easily gain 5lbs without even sensing it happening... but if I was wearing 178 lb jeans at 180... well you better know I was motivated to fit better in them and not to bust out of them! Good fitting clothes remind me all day long.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a great idea. I'm not one for needing the accountability but reading your stories will give me the motivation I need to get out and moving when I'm really just feeling like a lazy bum!

I was 210lbs when I married my husband in 2007 (I love that he loves me as I am), I was 230 when I got pregnant and at the end of my pregnancy was close to the dreaded (for me) 250. I felt it in every joint, in my back and I was just so tired and exhausted and I knew it was more than just the pregnancy. I'm a bit lower than my wedding weight now (a year later). 

I had a wonderful talk with my birth mother (I was adopted as a baby and found her 19 years later) and she has always struggled with her weight. She gave me some very good insights into my personality (she's way too similar to me) and I'm now forgetting the numbers and truly trying to work on loving myself for who I am and not for my size. I've lost 6 pounds since that chat in April but beyond that I'm happier and a bit more confident in myself. It sounds silly but each morning I have a journal that I write down three things that I like about myself (can't repeat the day before lol) and I try to hang on to those every day. I don't write things I want to work on, it's all about building my self esteem that has been in the tank since I was a child.

Archery has certainly helped, it's given me a focus on something other than how heavy I was (my weight for once didn't hold me back from something) and I can see the improvement and that helps build me up to where I want to be. I don't want my son growing up with a mother who doesn't believe in herself. My husband is so confident in everything he does (part of being a soldier I guess) and I'm the complete opposite. I want JJ to be stronger than me emotionally and I hope that by taking these steps, I can give him two strong role models.

We're moving to Colorado in 2 weeks and I cannot wait to be close to the mountains. I hate the humidity in Georgia (I'm a Canadian girl and hate feeling so sweaty when I step out my front door) and hope that I can get out and be more active while living out West. Having dry air and beautiful landscapes will give me the motivation to get out and be more active.

Wow, that was far more than I planned to write, but there is my story, right now I hope to get under 200lbs. I'll set something new when I see it happen. :blob1:


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Cool! You're going to be in-state! May I ask where?

When it comes to losing weight with free weights, I'd add that starting with light weights and going slow, building all the little stabilizing muscles and tendons and ligaments to be anyone's primary importance, to prevent injury as larger muscle groups strengthen.

Build good form before getting in a hurry - slow down!

It took years to end up @ 195# and I accept that with varying brisk walks up here where there is little in the way of flat terrain, working up to 2.5 - 3 miles took me months. I started out with a 10-# dumbell, and a barbell @ 30# and strengthened and stabilized my wrists, shoulders, and core for 5 months in 3 sets of 5 reps before increasing sets and reps to 5 & 10 for a month, before I went back to 3 & 5 and increased the weight.

It works.

I haven't changed my diet except for going for smaller portion size and completely eliminated snacking on ANYTHING, and focusing on drinking more water by an additional 2- 12oz a day. I don't drink soft drinks, and I am scrupulous in avoiding anything with hydrogenated vegetable oils and high fructose corn syrup in any guise in everything I cook with.

In a year, adding a stationary bicycle stand for bad weather, my strength is way up, and I've lost 3" in my waist.

I'm up to 30# on the dumbells, 90# on the barbell, and I bench press 125#.

I'd drop more weight if I would drop fresh baked bread, home made pasta, and my love of wine - but I'm happy with my increased strength, stamina, and overall health!

No one's ever called me pretty (except for my partner, K), and I wear a size 16. The padding helps when the winter turns hard up here and I have firewood chores.

Self esteem is a big one. Learning to love just being me after being mugged, and raped in years long past, when I was alone took K time and patience - but that's where getting involved in learning self-defense (both armed, martial arts, and improvised/unconventional weapons) helped me turn that corner and never look back. I'll always have some trust issues when it comes to dealing with unfamiliar people on a personal level, but that's part of why we live in a somewhat remote, secluded location - and why I love Cole, our GSD.

To me, strength is beauty, and a limitless source of self-renewal that ignores the mirror and the bathroom scale. It'll always be an ongoing journey now that my body feels the years more than a few decades ago, but enjoying sustainable strength and the health that's some with it (quitting smoking went a long way, too).

I have to recommend martial arts (the real thing, either through a Japanese dojo or a Korean dojon) as a keystone in building self-esteem, because it removes much of the potential for the horrible "victim mentality" of vulnerability when the car breaks down, or you're on a dark parking lot, etc. It takes time, but there's a lot to be said for the mental and physical discipline that builds an understanding of your personal strengths and limitations - and what to do about it.

Talk about being long-winded!

Probably more than anyone ever wanted to know about me, but it isn't something I'm embarrased about. When I see the 100# crowd, I chuckle, 'cause I doubt they could split a quarter cord of firewood, or fell, limb, and section a tree with a chainsaw with those manicured nails and perfect hair.

I'm just a mountain gal, about as fem as an abandoned 19th century outhouse!

And I'm going to be a little stronger tomorrow!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Sarah
My songs are Independent Woman (can't remember the artist, lol) Cierra's Get Up and Rhianna's SOS. Those are three great songs and I immediately start a mental routine with them, lol. By the way, we do a great squat routine to Goin Through Hell by Rodney Adkins and squat up and down and when he gets to the chorus we go down and hold a squat. When we get to the 3rd chorus we march and after the last chorus we kick it out. That does great work on the Glutes. I like the other three songs because we incorporate a punch/twist routine and that does wonders for the waistline!

Mali and O'Gnaw- you gals are great! I think we'll all do well with this thread.

I'll start a thread with healthy food ideas that we can share with each other. That is where we often get in trouble because we can't keep up with what's something different. Fish and chicken and red meat only once a week are things I try to practice.

One last thing I forgot to mention- keeping a food journal really does help. Write down everything you eat and the calorie content. It does make you think. Also, dronk half of your body weight in water each day. For example- if you weigh 200# then drink 100 oz of water a day.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

canam said:


> Also, dronk half of your body weight in water each day. For example- if you weigh 200# then drink 100 oz of water a day.


I need to start doing this more actually. Moving to Colorado is going to do a number on me if I don't start drinking more water!


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

I have started the fat smash diet. Today is day 3. I actually posted this on another thread as well, before I came across this one, but I was wondering if anyone has heard of people NOT losing on this? I haven't heard anything bad about and I gotta tell you, I think I could eat like this forever. I pray it works, I need to lose 40-60 pounds, but even if it didn't, Just to eat healthier and to feel better about what I am putting in my body. A majority of my weight I had lost with the adkins diet and I do feel better without that additional weight, but I also have spent a lot of time stuck at the same weight. Even when I would eat no more than 1000 cal a day and less than 20 carbs a day, and exercise to the point that my heart rate was 160-180 bpm, I would not lose anything. My boyfriend and I came across a forum about it and decided, maybe my body needed a change. I haven't lost any weight yet, that I know of. but I feel better eating natural foods other than all the fatty foods I did on the adkins. Don't get me wrong, I am not bashing Adkins, it worked and my cholesterol never increased. And I lost a lot, but my body is not responding. My ideal weight is 140, I would like to reach 160 max, but I want to have some definition as well. I am about 217 now, 5'5. I started at 288 ( that was after I had already lost about a pant size ). I have read a lot on insulin resistance and that sort of disorder and while some of the symptoms fit, a lot of it I think is just common for obese people to have, not nessesarily the actual disorder. But, If I am insulin resistant, would the fat smash diet still work? Does anyone know? And if I am still working out, say 2-3 times a week, maxing my heartrate between 160-180 bpm, Shouldn't I still be seeing results? Your thoughts and comments please. I am hunkee-doree with constructive criticism, so please voice your opinion. :angel: (not trying to hijack a thread, sorry)


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Cynthia- In no way is your post a threadjack- that is exactly what this thread is about!! 

Your mentioning really low calorie intake and working out hard having no effect on your weight makes me think that you might benefit from reading Jillian Micheals' book that I mentioned "Master your metabolism" It really helps you understand the hormones at play in your body and understand how different metabolisms respond differently to different things. She mentions in it when she was a personal trainer in LA... it was critical that she keep that super fit toned body for her professional image- and she had to work out like a DOG to have it. She was "selling" a certain workout plan- but it wasn'teven working for her. She said if she ate a single slice of pizza she's gain a pound overnight... "it shouldn't be this hard!" she had a friend who ate like a pig and hardly ever worked out who kept her fit body effortlessly. When they both had their hormones tested- it turns out her friend had the testosterone of an 18 year old boy...while she had really messed up her hormonal system with crash dieting over the course of her early years. Once she figured out how to get it in balance- maintaining it got very easy.

I also signed up for the free "Burn the fat" newsletter from a trainer named Tom Venuto. It's a very non-obtrusive mailing, and as far as I know it hasn't generated and spam jumkmail. Of course he's got a book and a plan he wants you to buy- but there is a ton of great info in the articles he sends for free. His target audience is mostly for bodybuilders and fit people who want to get that last bit to "ripped" but he's got lots of great info on how you have to fuel your metabolism to make it burn fat... it's like stoking a fire. You can't starve a fire of oxygen and fuel and think it's going to put off any heat.

I never heard of the fat smash diet before I saw that thread on the AT fitness forum... I'm interested to hear how it goes for you and I hope you post lots of updates!
-Sarah


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Sarah-- I read your comment about what Julian said about the pizza and tears came to my eyes. That is literally me! I ate a handful of chips and enough french onion dip for them on July 4th and gained 3 pounds. I too did a lot of crash dieting in my more youthful times. So it makes me wonder about my hormones. I told Sean (my BF) and he told me to order the book. I worked out today and have continued with the fat smash diet. I will keep you updated. Just FYI: a website that will tell you about the fat smash diet-- www.peertrainer.com/diet/fat_smash_diet.htm

I will post my updates. I know this is bad, but I am obsessed with my weight and I weigh everday, probably part of my downfall, but I will post daily any changes. I also measure like crazy....:mg:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Cherokee
That diet looks great! From what I gather, the weight loss will come after the fruits and veggies finish detoxing your body after the 9 day phase. I wonder if decaf coffee is allowed, lol. I am sending you a PM.

Kim


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

No decaff coffee.... you can have one 10 oz. cup of black coffee after the 9 days, in phase II. That is not exactly how I drink my coffee, but right now, I miss it so bad, I will drink it any way I can get it. I can't wait for the 10th day, so I can have a cup. I shot you an e-mail so you will have my e-mail addres and a PM with some other information. 
Thanks,


----------



## Curly09 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ladies, Congrats my Hat is off to you. 

Not to poke my nose where it isn't wanted but I just have a few quick tips to get you on your way. 

In another life I was a competitive weight lifter and Body builder. I was a heavey weight and during my building phase topped out at 280. When I would cut down to Comp weight I would shed up to 30 lbs over a month to get ready and complete my definition. 
As I am now 40 and don't spend my life in the gym I found myself back at 260 and no abs to be seen. But I have found one thing that has pulled me back into compitition form. I cut ALL the processed Carbs out of my diet, bread, pasta, rice, sugar, Soda is a no, no. You can get your daily allowance of Carbs from vegies celulos and believe me they have a bunch. Coffee i replaced with Black tea same effect and better for you. Basicly I confor to a diabedics diet and put 45 min a day on the bike or eliptical machine. Softball and hunting keep me busy throughout the weekends and hauling steel during the week dose the rest.
Result in 3 months I am at 225 at 10% body fat index. I look like I should start competing again but as I am a father of 3 and happily married for 19yrs the looks I get from my wife is enough for me. 

Good luck to each of you, wishing you all good friends, good fun, and good health.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Cynthia- I don't think you need to feel guilty about weighing. While many people say to not focus on pounds, to just do the right stuff and let the changes happen regardless of how they are reflected on a scale- there is another camp that really does believe in weighing as a way of keeping you sharp and in tune. 

Both mindsets are justified, and you have to do what feels right for you. If you feel the obsession is not serving you well- if it's making anxiety or reducing self esteem... maybe that's not good- but maybe there are ways around that... someone recently wrote about about their experience writing positive affirmations every day... what if you promised yourself to make a positive affirmation in a notebook, or even just a little personal prayer ("please God let me have lost five pounds" is NOT what I mean!) every time you weigh? Force yourself to really reflect on your value and worth that exists regardless of what that scale says before you step onto it. That you can get the information you want about your weight- without using it as a tool to measure how you are going to feel about yourself.

I discovered through charting my weight- that I have about a 5 lb swing in my weight through my menstrual cycle. Since I learned about that- I don't need to beat myself up when I'm at the heavy point in my cycle or feel like "those 5 lbs are back again" I don't feel like I have to re-live that battle with those same 5 lbs month after month- I understand that this is my bloat weight and my emotions don't have to swing with the scale. (well- they may still swing- but not because of my weight lol!) I now know what's normal for me- and if I wasn't weighing daily- I probably would not have figured that out.

I had a chart I graphed my progress on when I was doing my weightloss- but I would NOT chart backslides and flatlines.. I only charted weight loss- so on days when I had a loss- being able to record it on the chart was a little reward...it was a very satisfying little action to pull the cap off the pen jot down the date- it was not a race to see how fast I could do it- Visually my line just moved steadily toward my goal. (like one of those fundraising thermometers) I also broke down the numbers on my chart- to not only represent pounds- but to represent % of the way to my goal. The chart climbed toward 100% - I felt this was a more positive way to look at it- rather than constructing a descending chart of #.

You might also think about doing one of those tests (it's a thing you hold in your hands) that actually breaks down your bodyfat percentage. Those are helpful if you are working out and could be trading muscle for fat- you might have made signifigant progress without it showing on a scale at all. 

Hope you have another great fruit and veggie day!
Love Sarah


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Curly!! you got me so good - since I'm new here- I don't know who is who- and I read almost to the end of your post before I realised you are a guy... you wouldn't believe the woman I was picturing in my mind to go along with the first half of your post!

hmmm...all processed carbs... must go reflect on this a while.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

It would be hard for me to permanently remove all processed carbs from my diet, lol. I like pasta.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

canam said:


> It would be hard for me to permanently remove all processed carbs from my diet, lol. I like pasta.


I totally agree with you! With a one year old, it's hard for me to not serve processed carbs because his little body needs them and while I love to cook, I am not willing to make 2 different meals for every meal  I do try to limit my intake of them for sure but cutting them out, I just can't do! :blob1:

I also tend to weigh myself numerous times throughout the week, it's not a mentality of "I must lose such and such by this date" it's more a "how am I doing right now, have I gained, lost, maintained" then I start thinking about what else I can cut out of my eating.

That is something I forgot to mention with my journalling. I've made a conscious decision to remove certain foods from my diet. I no longer eat french fries/onion rings, drink pop (except gingerale occasionally), or potato chips. I try to take one food item that is bad for me and remove it from my repertoire completely. It's been going well and honestly I don't really miss any of the above very much whenever I'm tempted I think about how truly bad they are for me and that stems the craving usually. :blob1:


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

please, you may poke your nose in this business all you want. I need all the support I can get. All of it is great advise. I understand the processed carbs ordeal.. and trust me, I do cook 2 seperate meals. One for me and sean and a seperate one for the kids. And I must confess, In my mind I was thinking WOW, what a woman, and then at the end of the post I realized it was a man.... ROTFL!!! :mg:


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> Cynthia- I don't think you need to feel guilty about weighing. While many people say to not focus on pounds, to just do the right stuff and let the changes happen regardless of how they are reflected on a scale- there is another camp that really does believe in weighing as a way of keeping you sharp and in tune.
> 
> Both mindsets are justified, and you have to do what feels right for you. If you feel the obsession is not serving you well- if it's making anxiety or reducing self esteem... maybe that's not good- but maybe there are ways around that... someone recently wrote about about their experience writing positive affirmations every day... what if you promised yourself to make a positive affirmation in a notebook, or even just a little personal prayer ("please God let me have lost five pounds" is NOT what I mean!) every time you weigh? Force yourself to really reflect on your value and worth that exists regardless of what that scale says before you step onto it. That you can get the information you want about your weight- without using it as a tool to measure how you are going to feel about yourself.
> 
> ...



Sarah--
I think the graph is a great idea! I am going to work on that today, I used to keep a journal, back when the adkins diet was still working, but once I stopped losing for more than three months consec. I just stopped the journal. I think you're right, I should start that up again as well. There was a doc, that once said to weigh daily, if your weight changes you will more likely be about to track the reasons for the change, so I do, and for the most part is has benefited me. For instance, I also have discovered that I will go up about 5 pounds around that magical time each month and maintain that extra weight about 3-4 days after. 
I can not wait to get that book. I bet it has some insite that I have been missing. I promised God that I would not read another book until I finish reading the bible all the way thru, and I have only a few more books, but I think I will have to ask God to allow an exception on this one..LOL 
Sean is awesome, because when he and I were talking about it, he told me to find it and buy it. He's the one who bought it. He is supportive and sweet thru my whole emotional rollercoaster ride. I let my weight dictate what kind of mood I am in and I have got to regain the control. Sometimes I literally have to stop myself and say, God made you, and your weight does not determine your worth, just do God's will in your life and you will be doing the right thing. Now put a smile on you chunky monkey and get happy... of course I don't always call myself chunky monkey, that depends on how severe I am on myself at that given moment, but you get the pic.:teeth:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Since it is just Evan and me, I can easily cook two meals when I want to, lol. Whenever I was religiously making myself talipia in the microwave and brown rice with a smidge of Smart Balance spread, and a veggie, I was losing. BUT............ it's so easy to let the old devil talk you into thinking "just once" will be okay. Well, just once once in a great while if OK, but just once several times a day don't get it.

As a school teacher, it is hard to follow the advice of my trainer. She says to eat like a king for breakfast, like a queen for lunch and like a pauper for dinner. She also says if you're going to do something "bad" to do it early in the day. She treats herself to a Hardees sausage biscuit once a week.

I am really good about candy bars, diet Coke, fried foods and the realy bad stuff. Unfortunately, I am a cake addict and have yet to be able to say no. I do allow myself a diet coke once a week or every two weeks. The rest of the time I drink water w/Crystal Light.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

canam said:


> Since it is just Evan and me, I can easily cook two meals when I want to, lol. Whenever I was religiously making myself talipia in the microwave and brown rice with a smidge of Smart Balance spread, and a veggie, I was losing. BUT............ it's so easy to let the old devil talk you into thinking "just once" will be okay. Well, just once once in a great while if OK, but just once several times a day don't get it.
> 
> As a school teacher, it is hard to follow the advice of my trainer. She says to eat like a king for breakfast, like a queen for lunch and like a pauper for dinner. She also says if you're going to do something "bad" to do it early in the day. She treats herself to a Hardees sausage biscuit once a week.
> 
> I am really good about candy bars, diet Coke, fried foods and the realy bad stuff. Unfortunately, I am a cake addict and have yet to be able to say no. I do allow myself a diet coke once a week or every two weeks. The rest of the time I drink water w/Crystal Light.


I hear you about the "just this once" problem. When I struggle and my weight is at a standstill, it becomes, "why not JUST THIS ONCE, it's not like you losing anything anyway," My problem is that I love icecream, specifically reeses blast at sonic. (I mean if your gonna blow it, why not go all the way, right?) and then I would feel horrible. But that is my addiction. As for what your trainer says, that is a good motto. I always hear to eat a big, healthy breakfast and sensable lunch and a light dinner. Sean and I started only eating salads for dinner and the cooking would be more for my three little boys. We would eat the leftovers for lunch the next day so that we got to eat something yummy, yummy too! LOL. But, your trainer and I have a diffrent concept of what a treat is, because a sausage biscuit is not my inital thought... then again, that is why she is fit enough to be a trainer..huh? :angel:


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm in. I'm 48 in September, and I'm 185 pounds, 5'2". I looooove shooting 3d, but the heat and my lack of fitness are doing me in! I know if I plan to keep shooting for many more years, I'd better get as serious about my health as I am about shooting my bow. I'll post up each week, if that's what we do here (or however we do it). My short term goal is to be down to 170 by Christmas. You've all given some great information here. Carbs are my weakness and definitely what puts weight on me, and I almost never grab water when I'm thirsty. I plan on cutting carbs, exercising, and drinking lots of water. Everyone I've talked to who has any kind of dieting success includes a hefty amount of water. I really appreciate you starting this thread.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

lojo said:


> Okay, I'm in. I'm 48 in September, and I'm 185 pounds, 5'2". I looooove shooting 3d, but the heat and my lack of fitness are doing me in! I know if I plan to keep shooting for many more years, I'd better get as serious about my health as I am about shooting my bow. I'll post up each week, if that's what we do here (or however we do it). My short term goal is to be down to 170 by Christmas. You've all given some great information here. Carbs are my weakness and definitely what puts weight on me, and I almost never grab water when I'm thirsty. I plan on cutting carbs, exercising, and drinking lots of water. Everyone I've talked to who has any kind of dieting success includes a hefty amount of water. I really appreciate you starting this thread.


Howdy lojo! Glad your joining the team. These gals on here are awesome and helpful. We will push through together. My motivation is more family, than archery, I must admit, but now that you mention it, I didn't think of how it could affect stamana at a shoot. Thanks for your input. I am going to update daily, as I am on the fat smash, but update as often as you like. I want to hear all the suggestions and I think all the other gals do as well. I am glad she started this thread as well. 
Welcome


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Cherokee- I'm going to ask her about you today.

Hey logo- the recommendation is 1/2 your weight in water daily. You'd need about 92.5 ounces a day. I can tell I slacked on water consumption over the weekend. I always start to feel bloaty.

My trainer said that when you work hard all week you can give yourself a small reward if you do it early in the day. If it's a sonic ice cream, get a small one and eat half, lol. 

I love Waffle House. I usually go there once a week at least, but that's 2 meals for me because it's breakfast and lunch. I have to get over that addiction. We just have a really good one here and it's a fiesta omelette that drives me crazy, lol.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

canam said:


> Hey Cherokee- I'm going to ask her about you today.
> 
> Hey logo- the recommendation is 1/2 your weight in water daily. You'd need about 92.5 ounces a day. I can tell I slacked on water consumption over the weekend. I always start to feel bloaty.
> 
> ...


Yummy.. Fiesta omelette sounds great! :teeth:, that is what I will pretend I am eating as I eat my 3 egg whites (scrambled) and 1/2 cup oatmeal (plain). I will let you know how my pretend omelette goes. by the way, I didn' weigh in today, but today is day 4 of the diet.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

CherokeeGal said:


> Yummy.. Fiesta omelette sounds great! :teeth:, that is what I will pretend I am eating as I eat my 3 egg whites (scrambled) and 1/2 cup oatmeal (plain). I will let you know how my pretend omelette goes. by the way, I didn' weigh in today, but today is day 4 of the diet.


My personal trainer said that your body has basically gotten immune to your workout and diet. Of course you just switched your diet, so that could have shaken things up a little, but after a while, you get used to things and don't get results. You need to change your diet and change your workout.

You mentioned adding weights, do that some. Another great thing is to replace a days cardio with walking briskly. She said if you just totally shake things up- you'll start getting results again. 

Fiesta has ham, cheese, onions, tomatoes and jalapenos. Actually, I can replace the cheese with a tad of mozzarella and leave out the ham. The veggies are all good though.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello! I go away for a few days and find this great thread has been started!

Some of you have read my story before... But here it is again, 'cause I'd like to join the group. 

Last fall I went to a Woman in the Outdoor event that changed my life, I had such a good time and fell in love with archery, I could not get it out of my mind. I went to buy Halloween candy and thought, do I want to buy candy I like and eat all the leftovers or candy I hate, and start making some changes in my life. I decided on peanut M&M's. UCK no way would I eat them! 

I started dieting and working out on my Wii every day. I stuck with it (hard to believe), so as a reward my husband and I decided to buy Genesis bows for each other for Christmas. We found a archery club close by and I really got hooked, I shot every chance I got.

After getting my new bow in April and trying to add poundage to it, I decided to join a gym to make sure I was doing the arm and shoulder exercises correctly... I had such a fear of injuring myself, and I wanted a harder over all workout then the Wii provided. My husband and I now go hiking every chance we get and I'm planning a short canoe trip for us. These are things we have never done in our 34 years of marriage, we are having a great time together, it's almost like being newlyweds again. My husband keeps asking me where his wife went.

I try to eat healthy food, I always have plenty of cooked chicken and apples in the house, having something ready to eat when I'm hungry helps me from snacking on junk food. It's usually just me at home (my husband is on the road a lot) so I will cut up 4 huge chicken breasts into quarters, cook them up, then bag them and throw them in the freezer... 16 meals ready to go. I just thaw out a couple every day, add a apple or a baked potato and lunch or dinner is ready! I also drink a lot of water, I notice the scale doesn't move much if I don't.

On October 27th I weighed in at 235 pounds so far I have lost 70 pounds, I would like to lose another 20-25. My overall health is so much better, my doctor took me off all my medications, I don't need them anymore. YEA! 

So there ya go, archery changed my life! I will be 55 next month and I want to shoot and be fit for many years to come. I will be checking in here for encouragement and to cheer on all of you who are dealing with the same issues. 

You can do it, one day at a time!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Every time I read another person's story, it gets me excited! Hey MC- the Jello sugar free Jellos in the little cups only have 10 calories and are delicious! The Jello pudding cups that are sugar free are only 80 calories and are yummy as well! I'm trying to go toward the Jello when I get "snacky". I think it's all about shoveling something in your mouth that is satisfying, lol.


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

It's just me, but the chemicals scare me more than the calories.

I make a 6-grain whole grain (I do my own grinding) muffin with pine nuts, pecans, dates and raisins, sweetened with molasses and honey, spiced up with ginger, nutmeg and cinnamon. I always cook and bake with olive oil.

A muffin with a coffee and I'm over any craving for hours. Making sure I alternate one day with milk instead of coffee keeps the fix working even longer (LOL!).


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I want that muffin recipe! Please share?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> Every time I read another person's story, it gets me excited! Hey MC- the Jello sugar free Jellos in the little cups only have 10 calories and are delicious! The Jello pudding cups that are sugar free are only 80 calories and are yummy as well! I'm trying to go toward the Jello when I get "snack". I think it's all about shoveling something in your mouth that is satisfying, lol.


I was thinking back to when this all started, the urge to get a bow and get healthy all happened about the same time, getting a bow was the lure.

I had gone to the Dr's for a check up... she had been telling me for years to lose weight, exersize and to take vitamins and fish oil, it went in one ear and out the other... She ran some blood tests and wanted me to go on cholesterol meds, increase my blood pressue meds and also my Vitamin D was very low. I finally heard what she was saying, and thought if I wanted to buy a bow and start getting in shape I needed to do it, there was no magic pill coming out any time soon. 

Now I have a Ultra Meal drink for breakfast that the Dr suggested to replace my breakfast of one or two hamburger buns with a ton of peanut butter. http://www.metagenics.com/products/detail.asp?pid=20

The drink will keep me going till lunch. Lunch is usually a piece of chicken and a apple or some kinda fruit. Dinner is a piece of chicken and maybe a baked potato, or I might have a Lean Cuisine meal. If I need something else to keep me going I might have a protein bar or a yogurt. Oh and I will throw in some veggies here and there, but no salads. I figured out I gain weight on salads, I like to add too much stuff and dressing.

Have you figured out I DO NOT like to cook yet? 

canam, I do get my treat every night before I go to bed, jello or pudding, but my very favorite treat right now when I want something creamy is a sliced banana with fat free Redi Whip on it. YUM! Those are my rewards for having a good day and sticking with my program.

In my mind I have to consider a treat and a snack as two different things, a treat is good, it is a reward, but a snack is BAD! Snacks are when my craving for carbs becomes uncontrollable! Toast with lots of butter, crackers, cereal, even a box of crouton's isn't safe in the house. I swear if it got really bad I could gnaw on a 2x4 if it had butter on it! Of course when I fall into snacking I can hardly get off the couch except to go get more snacks, I have no energy, it's a blood sugar rollercoaster. 

I found for me if I keep a high level of protein going in my body all day long I don't seem to crave carbs at all, and I do drink a lot of water, enough that my urine is clear, ( if it looks yellow I increase my water intake) Sorry if that's TMI but it's working for me.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Mali said:


> I want that muffin recipe! Please share?


Yep O'Gnaw better post that recipe. Maybe some day I will try to make them, sounds awesome.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey MC- the most dangerous thing in my cabinet is Jif peanut butter with honey in it! OMG- I have a spoonful every once in a while. I turn to this when my blood sugar drops. I need to get my meds changed because if I do low carbs at supper, I wake up with my sugar in the 40-50 range. That is worse than eating big and it going up.

I'm going to start a recipe thread.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> Hey MC- the most dangerous thing in my cabinet is Jif peanut butter with honey in it! OMG- I have a spoonful every once in a while. I turn to this when my blood sugar drops. I need to get my meds changed because if I do low carbs at supper, I wake up with my sugar in the 40-50 range. That is worse than eating big and it going up.
> 
> I'm going to start a recipe thread.


Yep Jif is the best! I swear after I lost my job, peanut butter on hamburger buns was about all I ate, well that and toosie rolls for two years. Oh yea cake and ice cream, well anything easy and comforting. 

So you are a diabetic? You must really have to watch what you eat. The recipe thread sounds like a great idea for all of us. 

The Womans Forum is the place to be!


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Cherokee Gal. Also, lots of good info from you other ladies. This is such a cool thread, and I'm excited to be in this with y'all. Getting half my weight in water is going to be tough, but I'm going to get there. I got about 40 ounces down so far today. You are all just making my day with your encouragement. I'm pulling for everyone to succeed!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

lojo said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Cherokee Gal. Also, lots of good info from you other ladies. This is such a cool thread, and I'm excited to be in this with y'all. Getting half my weight in water is going to be tough, but I'm going to get there. I got about 40 ounces down so far today. You are all just making my day with your encouragement. I'm pulling for everyone to succeed!


Just remember when your water intake increases so does your toilet paper usage. Stock up! LOL


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

After I got a divorce 15 glorious years ago, I went on an eating change. I got some chicken breasts from Sams (Lemon Pepper or Teriyaki) and I ate one of those, a can of green beans and 2 slices of bread and butter. My weight dropped big time! Of course, I met my current hubby and got comfortable all over again. It crept back on me.

I went from 3 square meals a day at home. Mom cooked good meals and I was "normal". I graduated from high school, went on the pill, started a new job and got married within a year! My husband loved fried foods. Hot dogs, hamburgers, french fries. My mother-in-law cooked Southern! She even fried bacon in grease. We had black eyed peas, rice, sweet ea and fried meat of some kind every weekend. Add a dessert on top and you'll see how I gained 100 pounds in a year! 

I know how NOT to eat, lol. I know HOW to eat as well, but that's not fun. Like my trainer friend says, if you want to change your middle, you have to watch what you eat. I just have to quit watching myself eat bad stuff, lol.

The great thing about this thread is that we've all been in the same boat. It sounds like some of us could be sisters as far as size goes. I am where Cherokee and MC were, but I intend to get where they are.  This may be a long thread before all is said and done.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

*My story*

For about 4 years I have not felt really well, we could not figure it out. My Dr kept sending me for tests what ever she thought might help figure out what was wrong. This past april we finally found something different on my blood tests. My thyroid levels had gone up no dangerously, but enough for her to want to put me on a pill daily. Also my B12 was extremely low along with my Iron it was bottomed right out. She decided I needed to go and have a colonoscopy and an endoscopy. 

I just got the results last friday, I have Celiac disease. Many will ask what is that, it is an intolerance to wheat and all it's derivitatives (hope I spelt that right). Needless to say my way of living is about to change and huge. I have read that many do not want to make 2 different meals, I really don't either now I don't have a choice. I have a couple of blood tests that I need to do before I can change my diet completely. 

I am overweight for my 5''2"frame but not obese and hopefully with these changes I will begin to lose the weight I have been steadily gaining in the last 2 years. Like many women here I got comfortable with my other half and begun not to really care what I looked like. I was happy just being me. Now that my health dictates a huge change, I am going to make it a change for the better, I really don't have much choice. Living the way I have for the last 4 or 5 years, tired all the time and never having the energy to get out of bed, and also being sick due to my immune system being compromised. 

As of right now I do not have an excercise plan, although about 3 times a week I walk to work and back about a mile each way. I am hoping that as I get the wheat out of my system and I start to feeling more energetic I can do more without coming home and needing a nap.

I do have a shake reciepe I love when the recipe thread gets started I will post it up in there. 

I am looking forward to being updated on this thread by all those above and below, keep the good idea's coming. The positive feedback is great and extremely motivating. I will also keep the updates coming as I get started on this new adventure life has given me.

If you have any help you can offer with this I would be more than happy to hear it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

McStamper said:


> Just remember when your water intake increases so does your toilet paper usage. Stock up! LOL


OMG thanks for the laugh:chortle:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hang in there Miss Pink! I wonder if your doctor can hook you up with a diet specialist. A couple of years ago I got pregnant. Unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage, but before that I had to make a mad switch to insulin, which wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Anyway, I got to consult with a diet specialist. She helped me create a plan and gave me some great suggestions. If you know what to avoid without having to read labels all the time, it helps. Gosh! So much has wheat in it. It looks like a lot of fruit, veggies and lean meats. They make potato bread. I wonder if that's a good alternative.

Welcome to "the group". We're growing in numbers and it's awesome!

By the way- that shake looks awesome! I will have to break out my smoothie machine, lol.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> After I got a divorce 15 glorious years ago, I went on an eating change. I got some chicken breasts from Sams (Lemon Pepper or Teriyaki) and I ate one of those, a can of green beans and 2 slices of bread and butter. My weight dropped big time! Of course, I met my current hubby and got comfortable all over again. It crept back on me.
> 
> I went from 3 square meals a day at home. Mom cooked good meals and I was "normal". I graduated from high school, went on the pill, started a new job and got married within a year! My husband loved fried foods. Hot dogs, hamburgers, french fries. My mother-in-law cooked Southern! She even fried bacon in grease. We had black eyed peas, rice, sweet ea and fried meat of some kind every weekend. Add a dessert on top and you'll see how I gained 100 pounds in a year!
> 
> ...


You have had your ups and downs same as me. I did Weight Watchers years ago and but I think I only had about 40 pounds to lose then. I, like you, know how not to eat, but some days it's a struggle. This will be a long thread, but if we are here for each other we can all reach our goals together.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Miss Pink said:


> For about 4 years I have not felt really well, we could not figure it out. My Dr kept sending me for tests what ever she thought might help figure out what was wrong. This past april we finally found something different on my blood tests. My thyroid levels had gone up no dangerously, but enough for her to want to put me on a pill daily. Also my B12 was extremely low along with my Iron it was bottomed right out. She decided I needed to go and have a colonoscopy and an endoscopy.
> 
> I just got the results last friday, I have Celiac disease. Many will ask what is that, it is an intolerance to wheat and all it's derivitatives (hope I spelt that right). Needless to say my way of living is about to change and huge. I have read that many do not want to make 2 different meals, I really don't either now I don't have a choice. I have a couple of blood tests that I need to do before I can change my diet completely.
> 
> ...


Oh Miss Pink, you do have a challenge ahead of you. Canam's idea of working with a diet specialist sounds like a good idea. Learning how to buy and prepare tasty foods that are safe for you to eat, what different things to look for on the side of the box. I'm sure it will be overwhelming at first. I hope you figure it out quickly and will be feeling better very soon.

We will be here cheering you on!


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Miss Pink said:


> OMG thanks for the laugh:chortle:


LOL!!!!! Love this thread.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies, it's going to be a challenge, and I am up to the challenge. 

At this point finding a nutritionist/ diet specialist is out of the question for me the money isn't there. Hopefully down the road I can get some help. There are a few groups I can join in my immediate region that have excellent resources so I am going to use them as much as I can.

Keep up the good work everyone!! We can over come these bad choices we have made.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyone has heard of the legendary Bigfoot of the northern American forests, but there is another less famous but more cunning creature who has been sighted over the years in the hills of southeastern Indiana. Bigbutt. I offer here today the only photo (unconfirmed) of this elusive wildwoman taken in 2006. 

Of course the picture is grainy and out of focus, the photographer was sprinting and snapping photos at the same time. Legend has it that if Bigbutt catches you taking a photo of her from behind- the last thing you will hear is her unearthly bloodcurding scream before smashing your camera to smithereens with a flat rock. Despite the fact that Bigbutt dwells in well populated farmland- this creature is next to impossible to photograph- typically taking cover behind other people, vehicles, large furniture and even small children. Until now, folklore and a few broken cameras were the only evidence we had of her existance. Starting in 2007 reports of Bigbutt suddenly spiked. Farmers and motorists called in reports from all over a 5 mile radius reporting sightings of the wildwoman running on remote country roads her tell-tale tail- jiggling unmistakably behind her. Once these eye-witnesses were interviewed- a team of scientists applied for a government grant to find and document the existance of Bigbutt in this Indiana hotspot. In 2008 the team went to work and finally in 2009 they thought they had finally captured a clear photo of Bigbutt retreating to the forest. Once and for all we could settle this mystery. Although the wildwoman in the new photo bears a striking resemblance to the elusive Bigbutt, scientists confirm that this can not possibly be the same creature. They have come to the consensus that Bigbutt is either a hoax or legend.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Gosh! I am glad that I drank a swallow before I read the legend of BigButt! I may have covered my monitor screen!

Hey Miss Pink- I'll bet that there is some kind of forum on the net that will help you.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

canam said:


> Hey Miss Pink- I'll bet that there is some kind of forum on the net that will help you.


There is and I have been reading them a lot. They have really helped understand what changes I have to make. I also found out that here in my province if I seperate all my gluten free products from my regular grocery shopping I can keep all the reciepts for the gluten free groceries and submitt all of them to my taxes and get a lot of my money back. So Yay!!!!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Awesome! Maybe you can find some yummy alternatives and get the whole family on board.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

canam said:


> Gosh! I am glad that I drank a swallow before I read the legend of BigButt! I may have covered my monitor screen!
> 
> Hey Miss Pink- I'll bet that there is some kind of forum on the net that will help you.


Wish I had already swallowed mine:chortle: This is a great thread ladies:thumb:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

CountryWoman said:


> Wish I had already swallowed mine:chortle: This is a great thread ladies:thumb:


Just being able to laugh about something that bothers us so much makes it a lot easier and less stressful. We'd better watch Sarah though. I think she's a closet comedian, lol.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

canam said:


> Just being able to laugh about something that bothers us so much makes it a lot easier and less stressful. We'd better watch Sarah though. I think she's a closet comedian, lol.



I agree lol! The legend of bigbutt cracked me up! It is nice that we can at least look at our flaws, be honest and then find the humor :blob1:


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness! The Legend of Big Butt is hilarious, but unfortunately, I must be related (I am of the same species). Your after picture is awesome looking and very inspiring! thanks for sharing!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> Everyone has heard of the legendary Bigfoot of the northern American forests, but there is another less famous but more cunning creature who has been sighted over the years in the hills of southeastern Indiana. Bigbutt. I offer here today the only photo (unconfirmed) of this elusive wildwoman taken in 2006.
> 
> Of course the picture is grainy and out of focus, the photographer was sprinting and snapping photos at the same time. Legend has it that if Bigbutt catches you taking a photo of her from behind- the last thing you will hear is her unearthly bloodcurding scream before smashing your camera to smithereens with a flat rock. Despite the fact that Bigbutt dwells in well populated farmland- this creature is next to impossible to photograph- typically taking cover behind other people, vehicles, large furniture and even small children. Until now, folklore and a few broken cameras were the only evidence we had of her existance. Starting in 2007 reports of Bigbutt suddenly spiked. Farmers and motorists called in reports from all over a 5 mile radius reporting sightings of the wildwoman running on remote country roads her tell-tale tail- jiggling unmistakably behind her. Once these eye-witnesses were interviewed- a team of scientists applied for a government grant to find and document the existance of Bigbutt in this Indiana hotspot. In 2008 the team went to work and finally in 2009 they thought they had finally captured a clear photo of Bigbutt retreating to the forest. Once and for all we could settle this mystery. Although the wildwoman in the new photo bears a striking resemblance to the elusive Bigbutt, scientists confirm that this can not possibly be the same creature. They have come to the consensus that Bigbutt is either a hoax or legend.


OMG That was too funny! That's not a before photo on the left is it?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Miss Pink said:


> There is and I have been reading them a lot. They have really helped understand what changes I have to make. I also found out that here in my province if I seperate all my gluten free products from my regular grocery shopping I can keep all the reciepts for the gluten free groceries and submitt all of them to my taxes and get a lot of my money back. So Yay!!!!




That's great news.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes Mcstamper- that IS the before picture! I'm actually pretty lucky to have it. My girlfriend took it, and because it was so awful and out of focus- she never even let me know about it or see it. After I lost all the weight she kind of sheepishly asked me if I wanted to see an old picture she had of me from the rear... although it was an awkward moment fro both of us- I was glad that this before picture surfaced just for prosterity.. or is that posterierety?... errrrr

So-


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> Yes Mcstamper- that IS the before picture! I'm actually pretty lucky to have it. My girlfriend took it, and because it was so awful and out of focus- she never even let me know about it or see it. After I lost all the weight she kind of sheepishly asked me if I wanted to see an old picture she had of me from the rear... although it was an awkward moment fro both of us- I was glad that this before picture surfaced just for prosterity.. or is that posterierety?... errrrr
> 
> So-


Oh you are so bad.... I love it. 

I saw photos you posted of your form the other day. The first things that struck me was you are so pretty and fit. I was thinking I would love to look like you some day. Sad to say the years of a pretty face are long gone, hoping the body will fair a bit better if I keep at it.

You should be so proud of yourself!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Sarah- just think- if your friend hadn't taken that pic, we wouldn't all be having a great laugh at your story. The out of focusness makes it so much funnier. BTW- you are an inspiration!


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> Everyone has heard of the legendary Bigfoot of the northern American forests, but there is another less famous but more cunning creature who has been sighted over the years in the hills of southeastern Indiana. Bigbutt. I offer here today the only photo (unconfirmed) of this elusive wildwoman taken in 2006.
> 
> Of course the picture is grainy and out of focus, the photographer was sprinting and snapping photos at the same time. Legend has it that if Bigbutt catches you taking a photo of her from behind- the last thing you will hear is her unearthly bloodcurding scream before smashing your camera to smithereens with a flat rock. Despite the fact that Bigbutt dwells in well populated farmland- this creature is next to impossible to photograph- typically taking cover behind other people, vehicles, large furniture and even small children. Until now, folklore and a few broken cameras were the only evidence we had of her existance. Starting in 2007 reports of Bigbutt suddenly spiked. Farmers and motorists called in reports from all over a 5 mile radius reporting sightings of the wildwoman running on remote country roads her tell-tale tail- jiggling unmistakably behind her. Once these eye-witnesses were interviewed- a team of scientists applied for a government grant to find and document the existance of Bigbutt in this Indiana hotspot. In 2008 the team went to work and finally in 2009 they thought they had finally captured a clear photo of Bigbutt retreating to the forest. Once and for all we could settle this mystery. Although the wildwoman in the new photo bears a striking resemblance to the elusive Bigbutt, scientists confirm that this can not possibly be the same creature. They have come to the consensus that Bigbutt is either a hoax or legend.


OMG! :mg: I laughed so hard! Mostly because, that is what happens everytime Sean takes a pic. of me. He thinks, I don't see anything wrong, and I think, why did you aim the lens at ME! 
I wanted to add an update. Today is day #6. I have lost about 4 pounds. I haven't measured, but I have gotten creative with some of my meals, like the fiesta baked sweet potato..... yummy!
sorry about not being online for the past 2 days....I have been engrossed with getting all my stuff done at the college for the fall semester 

Later Ladies,


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

BTW...Plainandtall... you look awesome from what I can tell from the pic.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

4 lbs!! OMG that fat sure is getting smashed!! Way to go! You weren't online- but I saw Sean's post where he accidentally was still logged in as Cherokeegirl- that was when I discovered that you are his sweetie- I felt so happy to think that the two of you have each other right now as you both head into this! You guys SHOULD make an effort to have someone else take a before picture of you guys together (and do it quick before another pound of your "before" gets smashed!). It might not feel good now- but when you get to your goals (and you WILL) you will be able to look back on that picture and instead of feeling like hiding it- you will feel very proud of what you've accomplished.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Whoooooooooo Hoooooooooo Cynthia! That's the way to go Gal! Keep it up!


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you gals... and you know what happened today. I was up at the place where I used to work, visiting and one of the guys came in, he originally was just rambling as he walked in (not unusual for him) and he stopped in mid-sentence to say, OMG, you've lost weight. It has only been a week since I saw him last, and apparently it has made that much diffrence... I was flattered that someone noticed without me saying anything. 
BTW... My book, master your metabolism, has been shipped, so I guess I should have it by the weekend, huh? I will keep all of you updated....
AND.. congradulations to ALL the ladies that are working hard to be fit. We need a thread like this a long time ago...Who said it? that they are glad they are now able to laugh at something that has bothered them for so long... or something along those lines.. me too... I am SO glad that I can now be open about something that I have tried very hard to NOT talk about...I am posting pics tonight after I pick the kids up from daycare....


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

*Before and Now*

Okay friends, as I promised. The first pic is hard to see, but the blob on the left is me, 300+, and the 2nd pic. is me now (just last week at petit jean mountain) at 217, still 40-60 more to go....[/ATTACH]


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Girl! You're looking good! Don't hide yourself with big clothes. Get some that fit nicely and strut your stuff. It's all about your self image. Think skinny, lol.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

well apparently the pics didn't stay in the order I thought I loaded them, but I bet you can figure out which is which...and this is just for fun


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

canam said:


> Girl! You're looking good! Don't hide yourself with big clothes. Get some that fit nicely and strut your stuff. It's all about your self image. Think skinny, lol.



Thanks girl! I have been trying to wear better fitting items, but on that day, we were hiking up petit jean mountain and it was loose, old and something I could climb rocks in..LOL I look goofy, but a lot better than what I used to be. The funny thing is that I keep that old pic on the icebox, and I look at it and I think, "who was that?" I was so undisiplined about what I put in my mouth and how sedentary I was, and compared to now, that is two diffrent people.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the picture with your boys! They are so cute flexing and you look like one powerful Mama! 

I'm SO glad that guy said something to you about the fact that he'd noticed a change- that should be a lesson to us all to speak up when we can because it might mean a lot to someone. Recently I saw a lady who worked at the Y where I work out. I hadn't seen her in a month and I asked her if she'd lost a lot of weight... it turned out that she'd lost 17 lbs- and NOT ONE person she worked with had noticed or said a word! She almost started crying wih happiness when I spoke up... (and I'd been a little reluctant to say anything because I thought it might be a little too personal a thing to comment about- but I stuck my neck out) Poor thing! I guess since they see her every day the changes didn't really hit them the way they struck me- but I can't imagine how depressing it would be to work that hard and have it go unnoticed.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> I love the picture with your boys! They are so cute flexing and you look like one powerful Mama!
> 
> I'm SO glad that guy said something to you about the fact that he'd noticed a change- that should be a lesson to us all to speak up when we can because it might mean a lot to someone. Recently I saw a lady who worked at the Y where I work out. I hadn't seen her in a month and I asked her if she'd lost a lot of weight... it turned out that she'd lost 17 lbs- and NOT ONE person she worked with had noticed or said a word! She almost started crying wih happiness when I spoke up... (and I'd been a little reluctant to say anything because I thought it might be a little too personal a thing to comment about- but I stuck my neck out) Poor thing! I guess since they see her every day the changes didn't really hit them the way they struck me- but I can't imagine how depressing it would be to work that hard and have it go unnoticed.



I know what you mean.. but they might have also felt like you did.. a little reluctant because of the personal nature, I am so guilty of that as well, but I think I am going to just have to say it from now on... it just might mean a lot to someone who is struggling. Those boys are the powerful ones. Its for them and sean that I do this. I want to be all that I can be for all the men in my life.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Since I know how great a compliment can make a person feel, and I know the nature of a woman is to NOT compliment another woman, I try really hard to notice things about my colleagues and say things. I'm a glass is half full kind of person and can find something positive to say about everybody (except my ex step mother ukey: ) It doesn't hurt to give a few kind words once in a while. It always makes me feel better to make somebody happy.

Cynthia- I like your other pics too! Your guys are awesome!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

CherokeeGal said:


> well apparently the pics didn't stay in the order I thought I loaded them, but I bet you can figure out which is which...and this is just for fun
> 
> View attachment 604166


Wow your doing great and looking awesome! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

thank yall, I appreciate the compliment. I also try to be positive to other's, and upbeat... and if I can't, I just say NOTHING at all....know what I mean? Because you do come across those certain folks that there is just nothing that you can find that is positive about them. :devil:


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

How about an update? How is everyone doing? I haven't changed anything really in my routine except that now I go out and shoot my bow 2 or 3x a day and I've been walking a lot more out in the woods to check my trail cam. I'd still like to trim about 5-10 lbs... and I'd love if I could get that 5 before my 40th birthday party in about 10 days... (ha!)


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Here' my update. I took a vacation at the beginning of summer and with it, my dieting went on vacation. I gained a total of 7 pounds. Well, I fially got my head back into the game and have lost the 7 pounds plus a couple others to go with it. I'm waiting a couple of days before I weigh again though, we had company and I made brownies, lol. I can say that I have improved several things simply by eating the 10 cal Jello when I get hungry (or think I am hungry). It is satisfying me. My company has departed and no I'm going to get with it again. School starts back for me next week, so it'll be salad eating time for this ole gal.


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

*This is awesome...*

I was a true couch potato and archery lit a spark in me that got me onto the idea that I wanted to have more stamina to shoot. So I joined a gym and started walking. I didn't change my eating habits much -- wanted my family to survive! Lost 20lbs the first year, another 20lbs the second year. I felt like a new woman. Had an emotional setback that dumped me off the fitness wagon for a year and a half and gained almost 20 lbs back. I was just getting back on a good track again and have been sick for almost 3 weeks. On the mend now and really determined to get back into my routine.

One of my biggest reasons to return to the gym or walk outside each day? I listen to books on tape -- ONLY WHEN I'M EXERCISING. I have to earn the story. Great motivator for me.

For me it is more about how I feel and how my clothes fit.....I don't worry about the scale much. Only weighed in about 1/month.

More later.....


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

quick update. VBS has been kicking butt, but day 12 or 13 and I have lost about 7 pounds. not bad...sorry so short, but I gotta go and get the boys to VBS. 

bye


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay, today is day 14 and I have lost about 8 pounds. I haven't measured, but I will tomarrow morning. I have been extremely busy, so I have only been able to exercise about 3 days a week, and still losing with that amount of exercising. I wonder what would happen if I was able to exercise everyday? And some more good news. My back and shoulder muscles have healed and I can draw my bow again. It has been almost 2 weeks. I thought I would forget how to even draw it, it has been so long:teeth: But I can draw it, I just have to stretch and take it easy as those muscle continue to heal up. I just hate that we choked the draw weight back so that I could, it sure makes me feel bad. Funny how a pulled muscle can put you back and make you feel like you haven't made any progress, and I missed my bow SOOOO much....wonder if I love my bow more than my BF???!!!!.......:mg: NAH......not a chance....
I will keep you gals updated.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

CherokeeGal said:


> Okay, today is day 14 and I have lost about 8 pounds. I haven't measured, but I will tomarrow morning. I have been extremely busy, so I have only been able to exercise about 3 days a week, and still losing with that amount of exercising. I wonder what would happen if I was able to exercise everyday? And some more good news. My back and shoulder muscles have healed and I can draw my bow again. It has been almost 2 weeks. I thought I would forget how to even draw it, it has been so long:teeth: But I can draw it, I just have to stretch and take it easy as those muscle continue to heal up. I just hate that we choked the draw weight back so that I could, it sure makes me feel bad. Funny how a pulled muscle can put you back and make you feel like you haven't made any progress, and I missed my bow SOOOO much....wonder if I love my bow more than my BF???!!!!.......:mg: NAH......not a chance....
> I will keep you gals updated.


Hey good for you, 8 pounds is awesome, and the fact that you can get back into shooting again is great news.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

I measured this morning, lost about an inch all the way around, so even my chest, waist, etc... all one inch. Impressed ! But this is an archey question. I have always had problems drawing, infact, I started at a VERY low draw weight, because I have a hard time telling my brain to use my back and shoulder to draw, and not my arm (bicept/tricept) and since I am just now trying to draw back again, It seems that my brain forgot how to do that and I am not drawing back like I should. Is there a trick or suggestion that you gals can give me, I want to be back in the saddle and up to standards come hunting season. When I was doing well, I was up to 45, when I pulled my back and drawing without dfficulty and shooting pretty well at about 25 yards. My groups were looking good and we wanted to start practicing with 3Ds, but I am stuck now. I can draw back (at the min. weight now and with a lot of effort) with my fingers, but not with a release. Does that sound like anything any of yall have heard of? Can someone please help me? I need to fix this and quick......


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I just found this thread after being away from AT for some time. You gals are doing awesome. Congrats on making a change in your life. I wish this thread would of started in January when I did! Gals you can do it there is alot of good advise here. Drinking alot of water (I'm really bad at this). Great idea is to write down everything you eat...I always eat way less with this idea. I prefer to weigh myself daily, just so I know where I'm at. 

This is my second go around with weight loss. I am 5'5". The first time I lost 60 lbs. from 180 to 120. That was about 12 years ago. I kept it off for a few years. Then I got comfortable with life and put it all back on plus a few. In January of this year we took a trip to Hawaii...I never touched the water except for a sunrise walk with my hubby. Sorry but it was far from romantic. When we got home it hit me like a ton of pizzas. It was time for a change in this girls life. I started in January and I reached my goal about 3 months ago. I started at 200 and I am at a comfortable 133-136. I love life now and wish we were going back to Hawaii. My family says I'm a different person... friendly, fun and confident. 

My workout consists of riding a stationary bike "hard" for 40 minutes, as many crunches, and as many pushups as I can do. I usually try to do this 5 times per week but that varies. I watch my calories and adjust as necessary. I do little mini diets to stay in a range. This allows me to enjoy special events and not worry about a couple of pounds. If I know a special event is coming up I try and plan for it the week before.

You gals can do it too! Stay positive and work hard!


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

you inspire me! congradulations!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Alpha Doe said:


> I just found this thread after being away from AT for some time. You gals are doing awesome. Congrats on making a change in your life. I wish this thread would of started in January when I did! Gals you can do it there is alot of good advise here. Drinking alot of water (I'm really bad at this). Great idea is to write down everything you eat...I always eat way less with this idea. I prefer to weigh myself daily, just so I know where I'm at.
> 
> This is my second go around with weight loss. I am 5'5". The first time I lost 60 lbs. from 180 to 120. That was about 12 years ago. I kept it off for a few years. Then I got comfortable with life and put it all back on plus a few. In January of this year we took a trip to Hawaii...I never touched the water except for a sunrise walk with my hubby. Sorry but it was far from romantic. When we got home it hit me like a ton of pizzas. It was time for a change in this girls life. I started in January and I reached my goal about 3 months ago. I started at 200 and I am at a comfortable 133-136. I love life now and wish we were going back to Hawaii. My family says I'm a different person... friendly, fun and confident.
> 
> ...


You have accomplished so much! No wonder you are feeling so good about yourself. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been out of town off and on for the last 3 weeks helping out my daughter who hurt her back some how. 

Well I weighed in this morning and much to my surprise I only gained 3 pounds. I was not eating like I should while I was there so I really expected it to be much worse.

She's feeling better and now I can get back to the gym and my regular foods.

68 pounds gone, 23 more to go till I reach my goal.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Walking... kicking my butt!! OMG- this is so funny... I typically work out in the weightroom. I run about a mile to warm up, and on days when I want to work out but can't get to the gym- I sometimes run 3 miles. I always tell people that walking hard burns as many calories as running- so if you can't run- dammit- just go walk! but I run... "why?" they ask... well my reasoning was that I wanted to have awesome leg muscles when I lost the weight... to not just be thinner- but to have LEGS... anyway- where am I going with this- I've been taking my kids to Vacation Bible school in the evening and the two hour break from the kids is hardly enough time to get anywhere and do anything- so I opted to just park at the church and go for a LONG walk on the hilly country road... fast- so it would count as a workout in my mind. I have been going 5.5 miles in an hour and 20 minutes and come back soaked. HUHHHH! it's HARD WORK! Not only that- but my glutes are KILLING me- there is a whole other muscle set at play there OMG- I hobbled into the gym yesterday on my way to do uppper body. But- it showed up as -1.5 lbs on the scale this week without altering my eating. I did that two days in a row and thank goodness it was raining yesterday because I don't think i was ready for round 3!

I also ran across an athlete online - I've added her to my list of fitness heroines like Gabby Reece and Jillian Micheals... her name is Shana Martin- she competes in log rolling of all things... and now apparently since she is getting "older" she's branching out into fitness bodybuilding- but she is an all around athlete- not only beautiful- but from the interviews I've seen and her activism outside of sport - she seems like a really awesome person so full of life... it's not like I'm a star struck teenybopper... I know that althletes are not all role models (I guess Shana would be a roll model) and shouldn't have to bear that burden just to compete in public... but she sure is an inspiration!

Cherokeegirl- I'm wondering if you could work on your overall strength away from the bow? It seems to me that you only get so many chances to use your drawing muscles- you aren't likely to build them up by using them just for Archery... it seems to me that if you just don't have the strength to manage the draw weight- you are going to injure or comprimise yourself... if you lower the weight and then WAIT for your muscles to build up- that would probably be a longer wait than if you cross train to build your strength elsewhere. Even a strong person needs to refine their technique and muscle coordination doing the actual archery- but when it comes to strength- I believe you'd get faster gains following a strength training routine. (please read this knowing that it's my guess- I am NOT an experienced archer qualified to state this as a FACT!) I've mentioned Lou Schuller's book "The new Rules of Lifting for women" it's got some great routines laid out that REALLY work in a scientific way to train your body to be stronger.

Off the top of my head- there is one excercise in my routine I think adds a lot to my archery strength- it's done on a bench. Start out on all fours with a weight on either side of the bench on the floor. To turn this into a core excercise as well- I mix it up by adding balance to it by extending the leg opposite of the arm I'm working... keep your spine straight and your face looking downward. Without involving the rib cage in the movement- I lift the weight straight up toward my shoulder- at either end of the movement I allow my shoulder blade to do some work- reaching down - imagine it sliding outward across your ribcage- and then at the top of the motion- when your arm can't bend anymore- take it another bit by pulling that shoulderblade in toward your spine. So it works the shoulder and bicep- but also the center of the back. I'd start with a weight you can do 12 or 15 reps and 3 sets on each side... when you can do that easily- bump up the weight and see if you can do it for 8 or 10 reps for 2 sets... and then 3... and then back to reps of 12 or 15 before you bump up the weight again. I know it's hard at the low end of gym weights- a 5 lb jump is a lot if 10lbs was what you started with...


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> Walking... kicking my butt!! OMG- this is so funny... I typically work out in the weightroom. I run about a mile to warm up, and on days when I want to work out but can't get to the gym- I sometimes run 3 miles. I always tell people that walking hard burns as many calories as running- so if you can't run- dammit- just go walk! but I run... "why?" they ask... well my reasoning was that I wanted to have awesome leg muscles when I lost the weight... to not just be thinner- but to have LEGS... anyway- where am I going with this- I've been taking my kids to Vacation Bible school in the evening and the two hour break from the kids is hardly enough time to get anywhere and do anything- so I opted to just park at the church and go for a LONG walk on the hilly country road... fast- so it would count as a workout in my mind. I have been going 5.5 miles in an hour and 20 minutes and come back soaked. HUHHHH! it's HARD WORK! Not only that- but my glutes are KILLING me- there is a whole other muscle set at play there OMG- I hobbled into the gym yesterday on my way to do uppper body. But- it showed up as -1.5 lbs on the scale this week without altering my eating. I did that two days in a row and thank goodness it was raining yesterday because I don't think i was ready for round 3!
> 
> I also ran across an athlete online - I've added her to my list of fitness heroines like Gabby Reece and Jillian Micheals... her name is Shana Martin- she competes in log rolling of all things... and now apparently since she is getting "older" she's branching out into fitness bodybuilding- but she is an all around athlete- not only beautiful- but from the interviews I've seen and her activism outside of sport - she seems like a really awesome person so full of life... it's not like I'm a star struck teenybopper... I know that althletes are not all role models (I guess Shana would be a roll model) and shouldn't have to bear that burden just to compete in public... but she sure is an inspiration!
> 
> ...




will def. try this. I am back to shooting and the muscles are feeling a lot better after their rest. But now that they are healed, I want to strengthen and build, so I will incorporate this into my routine. 
Thanks


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I've fallen off the weight loss wagon the last few days. Trying to hop back on today. How are you all doing? I need some inspiration.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

My work started back last week (sorta) and it was so depressing that I felt like eating a box of Twinkies (but I settled for a few oreos instead). We just got back and found out that we've lost 3 days due to a furlough. That means pay cut. We may lose more days after the new year- more pay cut. I hope to finish my doctorate degree, so I'll actually get a raise, but the prospect of going back to work and having 90 kids throughout the day instead of 65 like before is intimidating. The bright spot is that I'll get back on my salad eating spree. 

Sorry MC- no inspiration from me except that I plan to get my exercise routine and good eating started back next week. 

Here we go

C'mon girls! A whole new month has started let's get it rolling again.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> My work started back last week (sorta) and it was so depressing that I felt like eating a box of Twinkies (but I settled for a few oreos instead). We just got back and found out that we've lost 3 days due to a furlough. That means pay cut. We may lose more days after the new year- more pay cut. I hope to finish my doctorate degree, so I'll actually get a raise, but the prospect of going back to work and having 90 kids throughout the day instead of 65 like before is intimidating. The bright spot is that I'll get back on my salad eating spree.
> 
> Sorry MC- no inspiration from me except that I plan to get my exercise routine and good eating started back next week.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the job issues. I know the stress of it can cause eating issues. I lost my job 3 years ago and really packed on the pounds. I was just so depressed, I could barely get off the couch. I really think archery has changed my life, maybe I should say saved my life. I now look forward to every day and can't wait to shoot. Wanting to get stronger lead me to the gym. It has brought such good things into my life.

Good for you for not cracking open a box of Twinkies, you made a good choice. I am guessing from your post, you are a teacher of some kind? What age group do you work with?

After reading through some older posts this morning I found my motivation again. I made a huge batch of chicken, enough for 24 quick meals. That's a big help for me when I'm hungry. It's easy to grab a piece and get full fast, before the munchies kick in. 

How are the rest of you doing today?


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Cool!*

Just was browsing and loved reading about all you guys, that is so awesome of the "comradery" and support system you guys have developed! I am a hard-core work-out-holic, I really really love to help if at all I can, I guess I can only offer suggestions or advice if anyone ever wanted...I love seeing how you guys support yourselfs, I lift, bike, run alone most of the time because I don't have anyone to workout with, so sometimes its mentally tough to stick with it (IPOD!). I do tris/marathons/rock-climbing/judo, etc. If anything I have developed a really good "stress-relieving" routine, when I miss a day or eat bad I feel awful. I drive my guy nuts most days because of it. Its funny but women seem to be able to stick to things so much easier then men, so rock on girls! You all rock!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Zelly
I am sure that you can offer us some good advice.  You apparently are doing something right, lol. Tony kept making me laugh when he was trying to hide behind the bushes to take your picture. I had to point out his cute dimples to the girls in my group at the Classic. 

Here's a good question for you- what kind of protein intake is good? I mean do you do the whey protein or just take in the protein with foods? I know that lean meats are good, but doesn't the addition of protein to your diet help you stay full longer?

Thanks 
Kim

Hey MC- in spite of the extra Oreos for the job stress (yes I am a 6th grade teacher) I still lost 1.5 pounds. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

TPZK5 said:


> Just was browsing and loved reading about all you guys, that is so awesome of the "comradery" and support system you guys have developed! I am a hard-core work-out-holic, I really really love to help if at all I can, I guess I can only offer suggestions or advice if anyone ever wanted...I love seeing how you guys support yourselfs, I lift, bike, run alone most of the time because I don't have anyone to workout with, so sometimes its mentally tough to stick with it (IPOD!). I do tris/marathons/rock-climbing/judo, etc. If anything I have developed a really good "stress-relieving" routine, when I miss a day or eat bad I feel awful. I drive my guy nuts most days because of it. Its funny but women seem to be able to stick to things so much easier then men, so rock on girls! You all rock!


Wow I am impressed with all you do. I sure wish I had taken better care of myself through the years. It's hard to form new habits at 55. But I'm doing my best. I actually shot and worked out the last two days, normally I can only do one or the other. So that's an improvement. I do hope you continue to hang out and pass on your advice and encouragement. We all need that.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> Zelly
> I am sure that you can offer us some good advice.  You apparently are doing something right, lol. Tony kept making me laugh when he was trying to hide behind the bushes to take your picture. I had to point out his cute dimples to the girls in my group at the Classic.
> 
> Here's a good question for you- what kind of protein intake is good? I mean do you do the whey protein or just take in the protein with foods? I know that lean meats are good, but doesn't the addition of protein to your diet help you stay full longer?
> ...


Glad the Oreos didn't do any damage.  Gotta treat yourself to something every once in awhile!

I eat a lot of protein and I do find it really does keep me full. I'm wondering why I crave bread / carbs so much after a workout. It's almost uncontrolable.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

MC
I usually make sure to drink lots of water right after a workout. My "trainer" told me to eat some almonds for the protein within a half hour after working out. Maybe you should try something like that.

As for Zelly- she's awesome! I am really glad that I got to meet her in Illinois and again in Columbus, GA.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> MC
> I usually make sure to drink lots of water right after a workout. My "trainer" told me to eat some almonds for the protein within a half hour after working out. Maybe you should try something like that.
> 
> As for Zelly- she's awesome! I am really glad that I got to meet her in Illinois and again in Columbus, GA.


I will try that too. Last night I had a plain baked potato and some chicken when I got home from working out and it wasn't too bad. I think the potato helped with the craving for bread.


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey ya Kim (and all!) Thanks for the nice words, about Tony too! He is a really good guy, I'm very lucky, isn't his ONE dimple a killer?! It was really fun meeting you and everyone, you guys all have inspired me in women's comradery; I've never seen a sport that even though you are out "competing" against your fellow-archers, you can still be very supportive friends. Awesome.

A lot of people ask me how many hours a day I work out, and my answer is "it isn't about the workout, its 90% diet!" Which you all have figured out by now! Of course the workouts are important but the diet is what will give you the shape to see the efforts of your workouts! ;-)

My food is so important to me...Kim you asked about protien, I do use some protien supplements, I drink maybe 4-5 whey shakes a week typically when I am on the run and don't have time, otherwise I LOVE TO EAT so I always get my protein in a form of yogurt, chicken, tuna, cottage cheese, etc..because I rather chew then drink! LOL....and I always pair it with little carbs...especially after a workout! I used to neglect carbs but, with working out, I definitely need the energy to repair! So I usually have whole-grain bread/crackers/cereal with my protein. The amount of protein I am to eat is about 120 grams a day, but I do workout a lot. It does a lot more then just keep me full, it repairs and builds your muscles to build lean-good-mass, and this really helps you lose weight! But you can't do it without carbs, either! 

I am sure this is more then you cared to read or maybe already know, but I guess its just my one-cent! (not worth two! hehe). I make ALL my food or prepare all my meals-so I know what goes into it. It isn't so bad once you to used to it! Tony likes it too, he never has to worry about packing a lunch! LOL

You guys rock!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Here 2 weeks ago my other half was looking for a great dane. He found a dog that he liked just not a dane(thank god) so for the last couple of weeks it's been my job to walk the dog at least 3 times a day. I have lost some weight how much I'm not sure, I don't have a scale. With that being said in a few weeks I will be going to a friends and they have one so I will see how much progress I have made then.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Dog walking is great! You can pace both of you and it's a win win situation! Don't get discouraged if your weight is not much better. I like inch reduction more than pound reduction.  Walking will put all that stuff into place.

Zelly- you have given me an idea. I am about to get back into the workout routine and be serious. The processed food is going to become minimal (I can't say cut out-yet). Anyway, I'm going to increase my protein intake with some of those items you suggested. I can only hope that it will work hard on my muscles and tendons. I'm having elbow aggravation again and maybe that will help. I'm sure protein intake won't hurt. LOL I thought I was doing good with 20-30 grams of protein a day. Hmmmmmm I do like the simple carbs now- whole grain type items.


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

hey ladies. Here is my update. I was off my diet for about a week while we had company down from florida. Wouldn't you know it, they wanted to eat at IHOP all the stinkin' time, but I never gained an ounce. so back on track with no interruptions in my workout routine, I have lost a total of 10 pounds in about a 2-3 week period, and one inch in my chest, waist, and hips....I lost the inch the other week, but I don't remember if I posted that or not. It actually took about 3 days back on track before I noticed the weight coming off again. what a sigh of relief that I didn't gain, I really tried to be conscience of what went into my body while our guests were here. and I think that helped some. 
I have noticed that my workouts even seem better. My knees do not ache after a workout since these few pounds have come off. One day soon ladies I will be at my goal and I promise I will have tears of joy. Thank you Jesus! 
I have also been reading a book that was suggested to me, master you metabolism by julian micheals and it has helped me understand so much. and alot of my diet is exactly what she is suggesting to get started. so I was relieved that I didn't have to stop something that was working and attempt to venture into something that was unknown to me. 
School starts on the 17th and I have actually made sure that my school schedule will allow me to devote some personal time to working out. By the time I get my associates, I plan on being at my goal weight, so that gives me 2 years to get 40-60 pounds off and tone up. 

I will update as often as I can.
later ladies,


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I am so excited for you. It sounds like you have really got it together and will soon be walking down the aisle! Whoo Hoo! I think it is really good for you to take a break once in a while and then regroup. It sounds like you did a good job with your break.  Congrats!


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

canam said:


> Dog walking is great! You can pace both of you and it's a win win situation! Don't get discouraged if your weight is not much better. I like inch reduction more than pound reduction.  Walking will put all that stuff into place.
> 
> Zelly- you have given me an idea. I am about to get back into the workout routine and be serious. The processed food is going to become minimal (I can't say cut out-yet). Anyway, I'm going to increase my protein intake with some of those items you suggested. I can only hope that it will work hard on my muscles and tendons. I'm having elbow aggravation again and maybe that will help. I'm sure protein intake won't hurt. LOL I thought I was doing good with 20-30 grams of protein a day. Hmmmmmm I do like the simple carbs now- whole grain type items.



That is so true (not to worry about WEIGHT rather, worry about how you look and how your clothes fit!)...I can't believe but there are times that I weigh more but fit my pants better all because of the muscle tone-weighs more then fat-I never weigh myself unless I need to!

Kim, for your protein, I really do believe you can eat more protein, it is pretty easy to eat more healthily, as long as your calorie consumption for the day doesn't go up, but especially if you are working out=feed your muscles! Perfect approach, getting rid of all the "processed foods"....That is what I initially did to clean up my diet, and as bad as it sounds, once you do that and eat the "non-procesed more naturual foods" my digestive system greatly improved too! LOL...And if you aren't watching your carbs (just trying a healthy "clean eating" diet approach), definitely try to pair some complex carbs (ie whole grains, etc) with the protein around your workout to help repair....I also take certain amino acids to help, but that also helps me be less "sore" because I hate being sore!!

I'm not suggesting to change anyone's diet that reads this, if you are doing something that works for you, then perfect! I just know what has worked wonders for me....I did a lot of reading on it to find the most healthy way, but everyone has their own approach.

I love how motivated everyone is on this thread!! It feels great to have a goal and be working for it, knowing that you WILL and CAN get there! 

PS-I LOVE the dog-walking approach! I wish I had a dog! Tony said we have to wait till we are less busy....?!! yeah right!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Weight*

OMG! I could post a book here! I hope that by posting and chating with you ladies you will all be a help in me loosing the weight I need to.

In 2007 I found out that I needed to have a hysterectomy (YEAH) and 3 months before my surgery I started working out and counting points with the weight watchers system. I lost 30 pounds prior to my surgery. After my surgery I was doing really good keeping it off even though I was not able to really do much for 6 weeks. Jan. 11, 2008 I started my current job working for an accounting firm - it was of course tax season - well, during the last year and a half and another tax season I have managed to put all of the 30 plus 5 back on, I am really discouraged. At the office we eat out alot - usually places like Panera Bread, or Qudoba's but the boss likes Chinesse too. Luckily my boss is also trying to loose weight right now so we have been eating a little better at the office. My problem is the exercise, when I get home from a 9 hours day of work I don't want to exercise, I do go out and shoot my bow so my arm strenght is getting better but that isn't helping the belly or my booty:smile: I am also on some medication for depression and we are doing some changing with it right now so I am still tired from some of that and I am attributing not wanting to get off my butt to that. I know, no excuse. I have to go see the doctor in a few weeks and hopefully get this medicine thing straightened out.

I know they say that you should never say "I'm gonna start tomorrow" well, I am saying that today. My birthday was yesterday (41) and my ex-mother-in-law (yes, my ex) came down for the weekend and she is making me my birthday dinner today - chicken stirfry and shrimp and crab egg rolls. I have to wait until tomorrow:smile:

I would appreciate any advice and thank you for the comraderie (sp) that you girls always give.

Thanks again,

camoprincess (Lorri)


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Lorrie
Hang with us gals.  I have a lot of ups and downs. I attribute them to being tired. Now, here's the catch- when I am up- I have ben exercising and when I am down- I've been "off the wagon". Since school recently started back, we've been off and on with our workout routine, but starting Monday, I'm bck to a half hour a day on Mon-Thurs and walking when I can. The half hour kicks my butt because we do cardio, weights and other "stuff". I walk a LOT at my school because my halls are LONG! 

Maybe if you got a chance to walk during lunch, then you'd start to feel better emotionally and physically. I have almost considered meds for depression, but I know that once I get going again, I'll be better. Try this- make a salad and take i for lunch. If you have an hour, eat and then walk some. Even if it's 15 minutes, it's a little more than you do now. You'll find yourself almost craving it after a while.

Keep hanging with us though. We won't kick you out if you slip. We'll just give you a hug and say- keep trying. 
Kim


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Thanks*

Kim,

Thanks for the kind words - my start date is Monday and I am sticking to it. I have to. My kids (triplets 17) graduate from high school in May and I don't want to look like a blown up whale at their graduation.

I start back to school on August 20 and my kids start their senior year on Sept. 8, it is going to be a busy school year and hopefully that will help, I am looking forward to being able to sit in the woods - it is very peaceful and gives me a lot of time to think, that usually helps.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

camoprincess said:


> Kim,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words - my start date is Monday and I am sticking to it. I have to. My kids (triplets 17) graduate from high school in May and I don't want to look like a blown up whale at their graduation.
> 
> I start back to school on August 20 and my kids start their senior year on Sept. 8, it is going to be a busy school year and hopefully that will help, I am looking forward to being able to sit in the woods - it is very peaceful and gives me a lot of time to think, that usually helps.


Now if that doesn't give you an incentive- nothing will.  You have an event and you want to look a certain way for it. Next May will be special for me also. I plan to graduate with my doctorate degee. I haven't participated in one of my personal graduations in a while and this one will be big. I'm setting a long term goal of dropping 40 pounds by then. That is doable and then I can change it after I meet it. I like the 1-2 pounds a week loss. 

Good luck! Let's do it!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Weight*

canam -

That 40# is my goal too! I know I can do it and my incentive is definitely a good one. 

Congrats on the doctorate - I finally went back to school last summer (08) after 22 years and I would have been getting my Associates at the same time the triplets graduate high school, I will be short a few credits due to dropping a couple of classes during the spring semester, my father passed away as well as a woman who was like another mom to me, so the personal life was a little stressful to do deal with tax season at work, and then deal with an accounting class at school.

Well, I am going to take kimmiedawn's advice and I am packing me a salad and some fruit and yogurt for my lunch and snacks tomorrow.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I weighed in on my Wii Fit this morning and it said I am normal! Woo Hoo! I have listened to it tell me I'm obese or overweight for far too long. What a wonderful sound to hear the word "NORMAL"!

I have been at this for 290 days, weight loss to date... 71 lbs! Weighed in at 164.7 today. I'd still like to lose around 15 - 20 pounds. But for the moment I'm thrilled!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Well I went to see my Dr today and weighed myself for the first time on her scale since April. I was 93KG or 205lbs... I weighed in today at 86KG or 189lbs. I am more then happy. The Celiac diet seems to be working it's magic. I am feeling better and have more energy.

Monday afternoon I went for the first time in over a month to shoot and I had to tighten my belt up 2 holes.... that was pretty sweet.

I hope everyone is doing well in their personal quest. Now that school is back in for many the routine should become easier.

Good luck ladies.

Miss Pink


----------



## schasmas (Oct 14, 2009)

*OK, here goes...*

Newbie here found this forum/website through a google search for log cabin living, which brought me to a thread on the home/garden forum about members who live in log cabins. Read through the posts & ran across Sarah's on living in a cabin built in 1856 and looked at her profile and was thrilled to see she's a fellow Hoosier! Hi Sarah!!

So anyhow read through some of Sarah posts and looks like we have much in common. Here's my story...

Married in 2001, 133 lbs. 5'6". Went into 1st pregnancy in 2204 @ 150 lbs. ended up 8 months later @ 225 lbs! and still had 5 weeks to go until due date but, alas, water spontaneously broke & baby boy came.

13 months later pregnant with little girl; beginning wt. 185 lbs. and ending at a whopping 250 lbs. 9 months later. 

My story is much the same as Sarah's in that most of the women, people around me are either obese or overweight. It's pretty much accepted. I breast fed both my children, with the first being weaned at 16-17 months (d/t fearing another early birth) and the second at 22 months. For me breast feeding did *not* make my weight magically melt off, unlike the experience of so many other lucky mama's out there.

Since have had minimal success losing weight with little effort on my part...was so, so exhausted! for at least 18 months following the birth of our second child... Now turning the big 40 in Feb. of next year and ready to "reinvent" myself rather than "resign"...

Here are a few of my plans on the horizon: putting our almost 4,000 sq. ft. brick home located in the Louisville, KY metro area on the market, moving to a log cabin on 8 acres bordering the Hoosier National Forest that has been in my family since I was a baby (after we complete quite a bit of work on it), starting a part-time graduate program in Family Nurse Practitioner (I am a BSN prepared RN but haven't work since our 1st child was born), AND-this is the *best* part-hubby is going to work away from the house only 2 days a week, take on the responsibilities of being the primary nurturer of our children, and start home schooling our 5 & 3 y/o children (with me fulfilling the role of "adjunct" parent educator d/t my school and clinical responsibilities)...Whew! 

We, of course, plan on practicing our hand at organic gardening for some of our veggies, preparing more things from scratch, etc...

I am now happy to say I have lost 30 lbs. with diet only (I, too, was eating they way Sarah described) and am beginning to incorporate treadmill walking/jogging 5 days a week. Next on the horizon will be using the nautilus equipment at the local Y.

I love the advice of the person from the internet that said # calories needed per day based on wt. you want to be multiplied by 10. Perfect! I have been averaging around 1000 cals. a day but with the increase in exercise I'm sure I'll need to add another 300 cals to that...my goal wt. is 130-135 lbs.

Unfortunately, I don't have any fabulous "after" pictures to post like Sarah's...Yet! But I'll put up a "before".


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

*I am so glad this post got bumped.*

Women with children losing weight - How do you have time to work out?? 

Here's my story: I met my hubby when I was 125 lbs, 5'4", 16 years old. Then my Dad got cancer. I stopped doing all the physical activities (horses, hunting, hiking, etc) I loved at the time and started eating because I was depressed. By the time he passed away 2 years later, I was up to 160. Ate more and more. When I got married at age 21, I was 175. Got pregnant a month later, the week before I delivered I was at 205. After she was born and the water weight came off, went back to 175. Stayed there 3 years, got pregnant with my son, ended up at 210, then back to 178 after that water weight went off. Was stuck there until about 6 months ago when I noticed it was starting to creep up. I'm now at 188 and just turned 30 and am ready for a change. At least my kids helped me get rid of the depression! 

I'm so glad I found this page, now I have to ask again the above question. A work out schedule? How do you fit it in? I don't even have time to sit down for more than 20 minutes in the evenings on week days, other than while I'm at work where I sit on my tush all day. 

I have no time to work out. This is my schedule: I'm gone for work from 7:00am until 6:30 pm, chore until 7:30 (sometimes 8:15 if loading hay or something else), finally get to cook supper, by the time that's ready it's 8:00 or 8:30 to eat. Then baths, then bedtime. There is no room to fit in a workout schedule. My mom told me that if I made/ate supper first then did chores I'd lose a lot of weight. Is there truth to that? 

I tried using an elliptical and hated the "sweating" feeling with absolutely no results after a month of using it. And the only time I could use it was right before bed, which wound me up and wouldn't let me sleep. Now it's just sitting in the guest room getting dusty.

Right now, I'm in the process of cutting calories. Just started this today. Switched to diet pop (which makes me drink far less pop-trying to wean myself off.) Cutting back on how much I eat and also changing the locations I do eat at for lunch-no more Micky 'D's or Burger King. More sandwich shops. Hope this helps. I didn't realize so much water is necessary until finding this great thread. I'll have to get with the program there. 

BTW - Sarah, your fuzzy pic and your now pic is a huge inspiration to me. Thank you! I'll get there some day, (I hope.) And I'll just have to keep my real Pepsi drinking to this website.  epsi:


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

*Here's my before*

I'm the pudgy one on the left.










This was taken while on vacation in South Dakota in August. (Notice how I'm trying to cover the tush??) I hate my chubby cheeks.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow Schasmas- 30 lbs!! whoo hoo! 
What a lucky thing that you happened to find that log cabin thread! It sounds like we do have a lot in common. Even the homeschooling and turning 40 part! Yes, I do think you can increase your calories with all that activity- I like to think of the metabolism as a fire- and you have to keep adding fuel to it to have a nice hot one. I think a person who eats many tiny meals a day can actually consume more calories with a better effect than a person who tries to starve or skip meals- and then eat one big meal... that the frequent "stoking" of your metabolic fire- will help you burn through those calories. I'm also a big believer in weight training...that when you trade fat for muscle- the muscle burns calories while you rest. If you are really going to be doing cardio 5 days a week- I think you may even need to get a calorie calculator (http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/calorie-calculator/NU00598 )and figure out what you are burning through- so you are sure to take in enough to keep feeling great and keep that fire raging so you can loseweight slowly while boosting your metabolism! (....but if you want my *opinion* I'd love for you to mix in a few days a week of serious weight lifting- that's when I started to really see results! I know a lot of women are reluctant to give it a try.... but I bet you will love the results if you give it a chance) 

Teri!! ... you don't look CHUBBY in that picture at all... sure I can understand your desire to lose weight- but you can do this change- you look like a fit active woman and I think that you can probably make a lot of changes with diet modification alone... there are other ways that you can "sneak" in a little more activity into your daily routine without needing to set aside 1.5 hrs to go to the gym, like- 20 squats or 40 lunges as fast as you can...in less than a minute- wow your thighs will burn! Do that a few times a day. Did I happen to mention that I am a fan of weight training? You can get a lot of workout in a very short time that way! You can also make tiny efforts like parking far from the door (when it woun't cause you to be in danger after dark!) Or walking between errands in town instead of parking and reparking. Take the stairs. The swiss ball prone jacknife is an AWESOME ab excercise- you will be doing well if you can to more than 8! It's a fast way to work in a little bit of excercise between the hectic times of day.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> Wow Schasmas- 30 lbs!! whoo hoo!
> What a lucky thing that you happened to find that log cabin thread! It sounds like we do have a lot in common. Even the homeschooling and turning 40 part! Yes, I do think you can increase your calories with all that activity- I like to think of the metabolism as a fire- and you have to keep adding fuel to it to have a nice hot one. I think a person who eats many tiny meals a day can actually consume more calories with a better effect than a person who tries to starve or skip meals- and then eat one big meal... that the frequent "stoking" of your metabolic fire- will help you burn through those calories. I'm also a big believer in weight training...that when you trade fat for muscle- the muscle burns calories while you rest. If you are really going to be doing cardio 5 days a week- I think you may even need to get a calorie calculator (http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/calorie-calculator/NU00598 )and figure out what you are burning through- so you are sure to take in enough to keep feeling great and keep that fire raging so you can loseweight slowly while boosting your metabolism! (....but if you want my *opinion* I'd love for you to mix in a few days a week of serious weight lifting- that's when I started to really see results! I know a lot of women are reluctant to give it a try.... but I bet you will love the results if you give it a chance)
> 
> Teri!! ... you don't look CHUBBY in that picture at all... sure I can understand your desire to lose weight- but you can do this change- you look like a fit active woman and I think that you can probably make a lot of changes with diet modification alone... there are other ways that you can "sneak" in a little more activity into your daily routine without needing to set aside 1.5 hrs to go to the gym, like- 20 squats or 40 lunges as fast as you can...in less than a minute- wow your thighs will burn! Do that a few times a day. Did I happen to mention that I am a fan of weight training? You can get a lot of workout in a very short time that way! You can also make tiny efforts like parking far from the door (when it woun't cause you to be in danger after dark!) Or walking between errands in town instead of parking and reparking. Take the stairs. The swiss ball prone jacknife is an AWESOME ab excercise- you will be doing well if you can to more than 8! It's a fast way to work in a little bit of excercise between the hectic times of day.


I had to look this up sounded interesting! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Szyy3-K_Yz8 I keep thinking about getting one of these balls. Looks like a fun way to get a good work out.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> 20 squats or 40 lunges as fast as you can...in less than a minute- wow your thighs will burn! Do that a few times a day. Did I happen to mention that I am a fan of weight training? You can get a lot of workout in a very short time that way! You can also make tiny efforts like parking far from the door (when it woun't cause you to be in danger after dark!) Or walking between errands in town instead of parking and reparking. Take the stairs. The swiss ball prone jacknife is an AWESOME ab excercise- you will be doing well if you can to more than 8! It's a fast way to work in a little bit of excercise between the hectic times of day.



I Googled videos of all those quick exercises. The swiss ball prone jacknife looks REALLY hard. No wonder it's such a great ab exercise!


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIx4JGxwL8c&feature=related
Whoops- The excercise I meant- is actually the *pike* version of the prone jacknife (the regular one is GREAT too) In the pike version- you back tips so your butt goes up and your head tips down. The goal is to make your arms and torso vertical by pulling your legs and ball closer to you. You WILL feel this!!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

PlainandTall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIx4JGxwL8c&feature=related
> Whoops- The excercise I meant- is actually the *pike* version of the prone jacknife (the regular one is GREAT too) In the pike version- you back tips so your butt goes up and your head tips down. The goal is to make your arms and torso vertical by pulling your legs and ball closer to you. You WILL feel this!!


That's the exact same video I found when I looked it up.  :thumbs_up

Great minds think alike, huh??

Here's where I get into trouble in the past. I was on Weight Watchers for about 6 months couple years ago. Got down to 160, decided to have a "celebration". Yep, didn't stop eating until this week. How do you get back "in the groove" so to speak? For some reason it's so much harder now than it was then. I wonder if the group goal has something to do with it. It's embarrassing to let your group down if you weigh in and you've gained a pound. 

Is there a program free online that allows you to put in your weight weekly and you can help a group by the weight you've lost yourself? I saw something on HGTV about it a couple weeks ago, but now I can't remember what the name is to google it.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

garfanatic said:


> That's the exact same video I found when I looked it up.  :thumbs_up
> 
> Great minds think alike, huh??
> 
> ...


I use Spark People quite a bit, http://www.sparkpeople.com/ but I don't know if there is a place to make a group goal? 

I picked up the new Wii Fit Plus today, hoping there will be some new fun things to keep me moving. I seem to be stuck, so far I have lost 72 lbs but I can't seem to lose that last 25. Grrrrrr


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

*Is it possible to gain 10 lbs in 2 days???*

I can't believe it! I stepped on the scale Sunday and got so excited I lost 5 lbs. Kept going with the same eating habits since then. Jumped on the scale this morning (thinking it'll be lower or the same) and I gained 10 LBS!!!! Is that even possible, or is my scale out of whack? :mg::mg::mg: 

I'm wondering if it's because I'm PMS-ing, but I wouldn't think that the water weight could be 10 lbs in that short of time.

Your thoughts?


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 5lb swing with my menstrual cycle (do moods weigh that much!?) So I think it's very possible... especially if that 5lb loss you saw was caused by a goofy scale or dehydration or something. What you are saying is that you are now in the premenstrual bloat- and you are 5 lbs heavier than normal... that would be normal for me- although the false joy over that 5lb loss would really bum me out. 

I would weigh every day at the same time and you will have a much more accurate feel for your true weight and the monthly flex. 

Try to not let it get you down- the progress isn't always in a straight line!


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

garfanatic said:


> Jumped on the scale this morning (thinking it'll be lower or the same) and I gained 10 LBS!!!! Is that even possible, or is my scale out of whack?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's because I'm PMS-ing, but I wouldn't think that the water weight could be 10 lbs in that short of time.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Hey Garfanatic! 

I agree with the above post; Don't let it stress you out or get you worked up. Scales are misleading, if you don't weigh yourself under the exact same conditions every day, they may mislead you to inaccurate readings of +/- a few pounds....Now, 10 pounds, I would say you would probably notice if you put on that much in a few days! Judge it more on how your clothes fit, not what your scale says. Also, if you are retaining water, you may not notice it but you can put on 5+ pounds....I do a lot of sports and often have to "make weight" for competitions, and you can make your weight jump up and down 10+ pounds in a matter of days just by what's IN your system and what's come OUT your system; but no means does this mean I would actually lose or gain FAT....Does that make sense?! 

I guess I am just saying the same: Don't stress about that, and once your "time of the month" is over re-continue your weighing as normal. A suggestion I always go by, I always try to weigh myself the same time everyday with the same clothing on...(I stick to mornings right after I work out)...You tend to weigh differently throughout the day AND of course, with what you are wearing! In the mornings you usually will weigh up to 5 pounds lighter because you often wake up dehydrated, with little or no food in you....etc etc...At the end of the day you are often heavier... 

I hope that helps a little to stay calm and stick to your guns!! Awesome that you are keeping your motivation!! Goodluck!
Zelly


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW! i dont even know what to say. I just joined archery talk not too long ago and this post totally caught me off gaurd. I mean its an archery forum so i just didt think i would get help with the very problems i am facing now with my weight on here. I really enjoyed your story and thanks so much for sharing! I went to college weighting around 180. at the end of college i had gone on a very killer diet and weighed 160 upone leaving. i am 5'8". i moved home and met the guy of my dreams and i now live with him and we are getting married March 72th 2010. His parents cater and have been feeding me all this amazing food. I gained all my weight back that i worked so hard to lose. Since then i again went on a "diet" and lately have just lost all motivation. I was a HUGE athlete in hs and was offered 5 college basketball scholarships but turned them down to do veterinary technology. since then its like iv just lost my ambition...and something like this would have been so easy for me only 3 or 4 years ago and i dont know why it is so difficult now. I did alot of what your story talked about...counting calories..running ALOT .it seemed to be working but for some reason i stopped....im SOOO thankful that i read your story. I normaly dont consider myself a "lazy" person but i think i am perhaps being one about this....i need to lose my "i dont think i can" perspective and get to freaking crackin....especailly since my wedding is coming up. Thanks again for posting your story it is just the thing i needed to hear. If you can do it than i think that i can and should have never given up in the first place!!!

I am 22 years old. 
I did weigh 195lbs
I now weigh 185 lbs
My goal is to weigh 150lbs
thanks again!!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

TPZK5 said:


> Hey Garfanatic!
> 
> I agree with the above post; Don't let it stress you out or get you worked up. Scales are misleading, if you don't weigh yourself under the exact same conditions every day, they may mislead you to inaccurate readings of +/- a few pounds....Now, 10 pounds, I would say you would probably notice if you put on that much in a few days! Judge it more on how your clothes fit, not what your scale says. Also, if you are retaining water, you may not notice it but you can put on 5+ pounds....I do a lot of sports and often have to "make weight" for competitions, and you can make your weight jump up and down 10+ pounds in a matter of days just by what's IN your system and what's come OUT your system; but no means does this mean I would actually lose or gain FAT....Does that make sense?!
> 
> ...



Must be water weight or something. Weighed myself this morning and I was back down 5 lbs again. I always weigh myself first thing in the AM with my jammies on. Gives me a good outlook to the rest of the day (either I'm losing or I gotta push harder on the diet). And I'm only weighing myself every 3-4 days.

I'm doing much better on what I order at lunch time (usually just a sandwich). My only problem is supper time at night. If my family would just tell me what they want for supper instead of me deciding what I'm craving every night that would help a lot. It's hard to eat a small amount when I'm craving whatever I'm eating. The only foods I can get out of my kids' mouths is hot dogs, corn dogs and chicken nuggets. Out of my hubby's mouth all I hear is prime rib. Hard to diet on any of those foods. 

What do you eat for supper?


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

herTHINGarchery said:


> WOW! i dont even know what to say. I just joined archery talk not too long ago and this post totally caught me off gaurd. I mean its an archery forum so i just didt think i would get help with the very problems i am facing now with my weight on here. I really enjoyed your story and thanks so much for sharing! I went to college weighting around 180. at the end of college i had gone on a very killer diet and weighed 160 upone leaving. i am 5'8". i moved home and met the guy of my dreams and i now live with him and we are getting married March 72th 2010. His parents cater and have been feeding me all this amazing food. I gained all my weight back that i worked so hard to lose. Since then i again went on a "diet" and lately have just lost all motivation. I was a HUGE athlete in hs and was offered 5 college basketball scholarships but turned them down to do veterinary technology. since then its like iv just lost my ambition...and something like this would have been so easy for me only 3 or 4 years ago and i dont know why it is so difficult now. I did alot of what your story talked about...counting calories..running ALOT .it seemed to be working but for some reason i stopped....im SOOO thankful that i read your story. I normaly dont consider myself a "lazy" person but i think i am perhaps being one about this....i need to lose my "i dont think i can" perspective and get to freaking crackin....especailly since my wedding is coming up. Thanks again for posting your story it is just the thing i needed to hear. If you can do it than i think that i can and should have never given up in the first place!!!
> 
> I am 22 years old.
> I did weigh 195lbs
> ...


Congrats on your wedding. Hope we can help each other on our weight loss goals.  You weigh what I weigh now and we're going for the same goal weight. We can do this!!


----------



## Gingershoots (Oct 14, 2009)

Can I just say that I am really loving this site??!! I joined AT to learn more about archery. I have always wanted to learn to shoot, long before meeting my boyfriend, who is an avid hunter (wait, I mean obsessed). I am learning more and more each day. My boyfriend is also a member of AT, which is how I found this site. (Unfortunately, he isn't quite so happy that I am also on it!) In his favor however, he did buy me my first bow! Anyway, I am also trying to lose weight. I am currently following the weight watcher plan, some weeks more closely than others I admit, with the result of a 22 lb weight loss. I am still trying to lose about 20-25 more lbs. I am 5'8 ish and 41 yrs old. Good luck to everyone else in their weight loss endeavors!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone in here doing P90X?? I started 2 weeks ago and i am now on week three, i have noticed a change in my muscles aready, but no weight loss. I am thinking about adding cardio each day to help. I am looking to loose 10-15 lb before i get marriend in July.. Has anyone finishe P90x in here?


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok - I see a couple of you have wii fit. Does that really help or would you recommend going to the gym?


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Well, add me to the roster! After our last visit to the GP, he told me I had a slow and steady increase in my fasting glucose - time to go on a restricted carbs diet of around 80-100 grams per day to avoid becoming diabetic! No more pasta feasts! My lifetime love of fresh bread? Nevermore!

It's been a month of meticulous records for every bite eaten, and I've lost 11 pounds as of this morning - and I feel a remarkable improvement in my overall health that I wouldn't have otherwise believed. We go back to the GP for a check-up in two months, and I hope to have dropped at least another 10 pounds, not to mention seeing my fasting glucose levels under the 100 mark!

I try and do either some fairly light free weights or take my GSD Cole for a walk most every day during the week - it's the sum total of the exercise regimine I can manage as a writer with a story-in-progress.

No Wii, no P90X, no access (within my capabilities of both finances and nominal travel time) to a gym - but I'm feeling pretty good about having a real shot at slow but steady progress! The goal is to be 160 pounds by Valentines Day, and I'm confident that it isn't unreasonable.

We've decided against going headlong into the Atkins Diet because of cholesterol concerns - so that's why the low carb concept, instead of no carbs. I've switched to filtered coffee, to, by the way - come to find out, there's a substance in coffee that is one of the best glues for cholesterol, but a simple paper filter catches much of it! Thank goodness I don't have to face surrendering fresh roasted coffee!

I can live with cutting back on espresso from my Micro Casa a Leva - treating it like a 2-3 times a month reward instead of the 2-3 per day that was the norm.

This far, and no farther!

We quit smoking a few years ago, said "Adieu!" to martinis, scotch and so on (distilled spiriits), and have cut back on wine to two times a week instead of every night.

Adapting to accepting the changes that come with the passing decades!

I'm glad we've made some of the adaptations gradually, instead of all at once.


----------



## Gingershoots (Oct 14, 2009)

Montana girl said:


> Anyone in here doing P90X?? I started 2 weeks ago and i am now on week three, i have noticed a change in my muscles aready, but no weight loss. I am thinking about adding cardio each day to help. I am looking to loose 10-15 lb before i get marriend in July.. Has anyone finishe P90x in here?


Hey, good luck with the P90X! I have not done that program personally, friends of mine have. I hear that that program is incredible! If you have already noticed a change in your muscles, I think you're on the right track - never mind that the scale hasn't moved...have you noticed your clothes fitting better? It might be that you are losing inches while you gain muscle mass. Muscles weigh more than fat. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Where has everyone gone? I am big on fitness, and exercise, hoping to incorporate archery with my workouts! I was embaressed when my husband bought my bow I couldn't pull it back he had to reduce the weight. I do strength and cardio 3-5 times a week. It would be cool to have some support! To keep me on track!


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

We are all still here! What was the poundage set to that you couldn't pull? Most women her pull in the 45-55 lb rage with a few 40s and 60s scattered in... from what I gather... maybe you don't need to feel like a weakling- maybe he just overestimated the average woman's strength.

I had a really sad thing happen to me last night and I want to get it off my chest... I have a commercial carriage company... I've been driving for over 20 years and I have never had to do this before... but last night I was approached by a morbidly obese couple (I'm guessing each was over 400 lbs) and their 3 kids and I had to tell them that I could not take them for a ride... that it was just too much weight for my carriage. I felt so sick doing it, and the lady looked like she was gonna cry, she was so humiliated, I tried to be as nice and polite as I possibly could be- but there was just no way I was going to endanger their safety and mine with a mechanical failure just because I was put on the spot to be nice. it was awful all the way around. There are several points on my carriage, (in the place where my horse pulls from and in the turning gear)- where the whole thing is held together with ONE BOLT and the the thought of them putting all of their weight on the step on one side to get in- it's just screwed into the underside of the wooden carriage body... my husband didn't even think the leaf springs could take it... camoly I felt bad. The lady said that tomorrow is her birthday...she just didn't want to accept no for an answer... but camoly- I didn't want to get down and actually point out the way my carriage is sprung together- that's it's not like a car at all- I've seen pictures of carriages broken in half- SHE hasn't. she didn't even know what she was asking me. It was just sad.I can only hope that maybe... maybe... something good can come of such an embarassing sad situation and maybe the birthday together... that she would decide to make a change.


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in, too! Have been wanting to post on this thread for quite a while.

I was always ultra active through work and 'leisure' pursuits (gardening, landscaping, custom/commercial floral design, field growing floral crops, foraging stuff out of the woods for said designs)...but last few years it's been more office time, less physical work (have to try to change that). 

Also had a ruptured disc in my neck which had a nerve pinched (I thought I had a torn rotator cuff...what it felt like, plus severe pain through my right arm to fingertips)...and so, after extensive non-surgical therapies I had surgery in June. (discectomy, removal of bone spurs and fusion). That's partly why I haven't shot a compound in awhile.

I've just started feeling human again over the last month...thus I am moving again. (WHEW!!!!) I've lost a lot of my former strength and have a healthy extra 15 - 20 lbs...which is a bitter pill but understandable. Still having some pain which continues to limit me but it is easing up...I KNOW I should be doing some light repetative strength building excersizes immediately before starting a more challenging work out (also want to start doing some yoga...hear it's good for the body AND the mind and that I need!) 

So a day hunting am and pm in a climbing stand leaves me pretty darn sore!

Oh, P&T: your story is so sad...those situations are tough. But you're right; maybe it will be the wake up call they need to get control over their bodies (lives). 
By the way, how totally cool you have a carriage company! I grew up riding horses and always imagined I'd have them in my life forever in one way or another...what a niche!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

P&T, that is awful!! I am so sorry you had to deal with that! 
We didn't measure the poundage of my bow until after we dropped it down.. we put it on 35 for now... mind you I will not leave it here.. I just gotta get used to pulling it back, it is a total different muscle group than I am used to using.. I am doing really well at 20 yards with this poundage, I had never shot a bow until Saturday night, so practice will be my hobby! I am hoping to increas my poundage to at least 45 or so by this time next year. (my husband was super proud of the way i shot the first night) 
and btw my stats right now are
5'5''
131 lbs
not trying to lose any weight just want some workout support!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

garfanatic said:


> Must be water weight or something. Weighed myself this morning and I was back down 5 lbs again. I always weigh myself first thing in the AM with my jammies on. Gives me a good outlook to the rest of the day (either I'm losing or I gotta push harder on the diet). And I'm only weighing myself every 3-4 days.
> 
> I'm doing much better on what I order at lunch time (usually just a sandwich). My only problem is supper time at night. If my family would just tell me what they want for supper instead of me deciding what I'm craving every night that would help a lot. It's hard to eat a small amount when I'm craving whatever I'm eating. The only foods I can get out of my kids' mouths is hot dogs, corn dogs and chicken nuggets. Out of my hubby's mouth all I hear is prime rib. Hard to diet on any of those foods.
> 
> What do you eat for supper?


This is where meal planning comes in. Plan your meals when you aren't so busy. For me it's tuesday and wednesday evenings. I plan what we are going to eat for the rest of the week.

I have found a really easy recipe for rosemary garlic chicken. The only fats in it are the olive oil it requires and what ever fat the chicken breast has on it. It's also ready in 30 min if the chicken is thawed. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ken-with-rosemary-and-lemon-recipe/index.html

There is another one called Bruschetta chicken in a skillet. There is little or no fat in it either. Rice is also in this recipe. It takes about 45 min when the chicken is thawed. http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/recipes/bruschetta-chicken-skillet-108115.aspx

Both of these recipes are a favorite at our house. It takes a bit of time to plan and zero time to follow it if once dinner is done the night before you have everything ready for the following day.

I have lost another 6 lbs in 8 weeks bringing my weight loss to 22 lbs in 14 weeks. I am extremely happy with what I have accomplished. I hope to keep it going for about another15 lbs. I will be happy being my weight when I graduated high school. 

Miss Pink


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow Miss Pink!! That is awesome progress! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I got the wii fit now too!! I also got the Biggest Loser workout game for wii, it is alot of fun! I thought it would be too easy but it about kills me!! Trying to diet and exercise this time of year is tough! I'm enjoying all the hikes to hunt!!


----------



## 223Huntress (Nov 25, 2009)

Count me in! This is awesome! Very inspirational and informative, ladies. Thank you very much for your stories.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Wanted to know if any of you started a new Fitness regimen for the year? I started p90x today, kicked my rear but not so much that I am not going to play the wii.. lol !!! :wink:


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Nothing new on the horizon for me - keeping carbs under 100g/day and setting an alarm to keep myself from getting too locked into writing mode continues to show consistent, if gradual (SLOW) improvement. When the alarm goes off, I make myself straighten up, walk away from the sotry and stretch for a few minutes outside and get a rep in on light free weights (15 & 30 pound dumb bells, and a bar that's only 90 pounds), drink as close to a liter of water, and then get back to work.

So far, it's a steady 2 pounds a week!


----------

